# Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion



## Headliner

Why? Why give it to him in the first place? Did Vince have second thoughts about Corbin? Did he think this would help intensify the Cena/Corbin feud? 

I'm not going to lie I hated him getting the briefcase from the start and I'm still legit LOL'ing at him losing it.








> It's being reported that the reason for this is because Corbin has some heat backstage in WWE, mostly because of his recent social media activity where he's been getting into arguments with people on Twitter, including Dave Meltzer just recently. Corbin apparently even blocked some people who work for WWE, which rubbed people the wrong way backstage.


Source:https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/47750/Backstage-News-on-Baron-Corbins-Failed-MITB-Cash-In/


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I'm so relieved we won't have to suffer through a Corbin WWE championship reign! But that was mortifying to watch! For him, for the story, and for smackdown! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

*I'm not particularly high on Corbin, but I felt like that was a wasted idea and could have been milked more. I don't care if I hate the MITB winner, that kinda sucks a lot of the tension out of 2 of SummerSlam's matches, in Cena/Corbin and Nak/Jinder.*


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

:lmao :lmao 

At least Nakamura will win at summerslam and won't get cashed in on.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I reckon WWE did regret their decision, hence the failed cash-in.

I laughed at him losing too though, mainly cos I hate him :lol

And at least we won't have to suffer a Corbin title run anytime soon. Thank god. I hate Jinder, but I think Corbin is even worse IMO.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I just got the notification from the WWE app telling me that Corbin cashed in, but lost thanks to Cena. Gave me a good laugh, lol! Oh, if Cena beats Corbin at SummerSlam after that...the vitriol will be GLORIOUS!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I might be in the minority here, but I liked the decision of him losing his contract. Not a big fan of Corbin.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Poor guy :lol

But he wasn't ready for it anyways. Still, must suck if you're Corbin.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Road Dogg strikes again :lol The guy is a joke.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

To think last year Smackdown was an absolute incredible magic carpet ride of booking, wrestling and personality.

Who the fuck in the back could've been this fucking retarded?


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Wait? Corbin cashed in and lost? They gave him new music and everything? :lol:


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Glad that this geek lost the brieface.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I thought it was getting tiring seeing successful cash ins all the time, so it was nice to see them go with something different. Maybe Vince did have second thoughts.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*










- Vic


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Should have saved this for after summerslam but the reports are that this will turn Baron into a more agressive heel which I'm all for. He,s the wrong character to hold a mitb briefcase anyways. Thank god this atleast means he wont hold the title in the near future. The title needs to be hed by guys like Styles


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Best choice they've made regarding the MITB this year. Corbin fucking sucks and shouldn't win the title any time soon and Cena/Corbin was fairly heatless heading into Summerslam, by doing this they've made sure Corbin's not getting the title anytime soon and they've turned Cena/Corbin into a blood feud.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Best thing WWE has done in years.

Corbin is TRASH.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Trash talks Big Money Meltz then this happens the next week. I guess plans changed


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I don't even like Corbin, but this was such a waste. 2017 SmackDown has been the biggest dumpster fire of WWE product in history, barring WWECW. WOAT booking by WWE. They have systematically taken everything the fans get excited about in wrestling and lessened their significance. They push jobbers with no build while main eventers are put into half assed and lack luster feuds. What a horrible show.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Didn't like that at all. I'm a fan of Corbin. He's a throwback...a big tough bad ass with the best finisher in the business. He's a couple of big wins away from being a credible champ. Bad move here.


----------



## lagofala

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

If every cash in was successful, there won't be any drama. Did not like how he won it in the first place anyway.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Wow! Vince soured on him. Another NXTer ruined


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

It was obvious it was coming when last week Cena and Bryan made him to look unworthy to be in their presence. Those are superstars compared to Corbin. Looked out of place


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

LOVE the thread title, btw.


----------



## Seasoning

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

fuuuck i guess it's bittersweet. i do like Baron, but it wasn't the right time for him to win the title any time soon


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

This does not surprise me at all.

*WWE are forced to do the MITB PPV because is the match is a draw but the truth is that they don't want to do it.*

Just look at the winners of the match since 2012:

2012: Dolph Ziggler, former world champion and he was never elevated.
John Cena, lost his title match, wasted briefcase.

2013: Damien Sandow, lost his title match, he won it in a match that involved Fandango as fan favorite.
Randy Orton, former world champion, didn't needed the briefcase.

2014:
Seth Rollins, former SHIELD guy, he didn't needed the briefcase to win the championship anyway.


2015:
Sheamus, former world champion, and his title reign lasted a few weeks. Wasted briefcase.


2016:
Dean Ambrose, former SHIELD guy, he didn't needed the briefcase to win the championship anyway.

2017:
Baron Corbin, lost his title match.
Carmella, it doesn't matter if she wins teh match or not because we know shw will win the title anyway.


Only Edge and Rob Van Dam did something with the briefcase, the other past winner were all paper champions the moment they won the title or guys who didn't need the briefcase to obtain a world title match.

WWE realized a long time ago that the MITB concept is good on paper but trash on reality.


MITB is the new King of the Ring, is useless.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

:lmao

Come on now. Road Dogg doesn't have the power to make Corbin's cash-in a failure. He handles the details but the major decisions are down to Vince. Vince probably just soured on him. His recent shenanigans and Cena's possible dislike for him did him no favors either.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

#FireRoadDogg


----------



## Cult03

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I'd like to see him lose the plot now. Kane should take him under his wing, then they should have a feud that ends in Corbin transforming into a modern Kane after Kane lights him on fire. Put a mask on him, give him fake hair. Do whatever needs to be done to create a monster that rarely talks and just beats people up because he enjoys it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

No bullshit?! On the go-home Smackdown before their 2nd biggest show of the year?! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

ACP's favourite wrestler losing his MITB contract :gameover


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Now I'm glad Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Dolph Ziggler lost the MITB match if the failed cash-in was meant to happen :lol


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



PrinceofPush said:


> LOVE the thread title, btw.


I did too althought since I haven't seen Smackdown tonight,I legit thought he lost it at the airport or something.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I hate to say it, but I kinda feel bad for Corbin :draper2


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*










Hopefully this means Shinsuke wins


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



RDEvans said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> At least Nakamura will win at summerslam and won't get cashed in on.


Or maybe he won't win now. I got extremely worried when I heard that WWE was broadcasting SummerSlam in Hindi for the first time ever. That is a horrible omen.

I'm happy that Vince has given up on Corbin, at least.....seemingly. It needed to happen, Corbin is a horrible performer in every single aspect of the wrestling business, but that being said, he's still better than Jinder, and if this means Jinders reign continues then I can't be for it. Best case scenario, Nakamura wins and we end this nightmare and don't have to deal with Corbin, but since when does WWE ever do something that's in the best interest of their brand?


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Or maybe he won't win now. I got extremely worried when I heard that WWE was broadcasting SummerSlam in Hindi for the first time ever. That is a horrible omen.
> 
> I'm happy that Vince has given up on Corbin, at least.....seemingly. It needed to happen, but that being said, if this means Jinders reign continues then I can't be for it. Best case scenario, Nakamura wins and we end this nightmare and don't have to deal with Corbin, but since when does WWE ever do something that's in the best interest of their brand?


Maybe this is the commentary version of losing in your home town that the WWE loves to do. Since Jinder's "hometown" is India , a place where the WWE rarely visits , he'd be more than likely to lose the first ever event to air in Hindi. I actually see this as a more than likely reason for Mahal to lose...because for some reason the WWE thinks it's a good thing


----------



## Push_Miz

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

I haven't watched Smackdown since the draft but fuck me ! this is hilarious :lol :lol , what the fuck is Corbin even doing with the briefcase he's still a rookie .


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

You have to pepper in some losses with MITB winners, or else the entire concept becomes stale and predictable. I don't see the problem here?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

Pray to god Shinsuke wins on Sunday. I should feel bad but I don't. Corbin bored me to tears and was the personification of an old era in WWE. Corbin is big and.......He's big. He doesn't have the best physique, not that interesting of a talker, boring in the ring, and hasn't connected. Big Cass can at least talk and Braun is arguably the most over full time performer on the roster.

Response out of the way, now I can say this: :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :reneelel


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I've been a long time fan of Corbin, so this hurt to see happen.

He has not been great on the main roster, I will not defend his booking or even in-ring work as of late. He has not been spectacular. That said, I have still been a big fan of his. 

This was a bad move. I was hoping he would cash in and lose, to hopefully drive him to be even more aggressive as a heel, just not here and not in this awful fashion. It should have been at Summerslam.

I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm wondering if maybe they found out that he failed a drug test. It's the only way that this move makes any sense. Even if they decided not to push him anymore they could at least have waited until SS or the next week to maintain the tension of a cash-in.


----------



## dashing_man

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

wtf!! :fuckthis

I'm done .


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*

By the way guys I'm sorry for spoiling this for some people but this thread title was too good to pass up.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I kinda like Corbin too but LMAO. Can't wait to hear Meltz's take on this tomorrow.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> You have to pepper in some losses with MITB winners, or else the entire concept becomes stale and predictable. I don't see the problem here?


There's no "problem", I think most people are thrilled with this development. Corbin would've been a horrible champion. It's just that he of all people, for a very obvious reason is the last person people would've expected to fail.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

don't worry guys. Corbin will still win the title. because of Vince McMahon and former football players and all that rhetoric.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

As some others have said, this does make his match with Cena more interesting since you have the revenge factor in it now. They should add a stipulation to it and make it a Street Fight or something.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I blame Big Dave for this.


----------



## dashing_man

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

this is why WWE won't get better. They keep pulling things like this. Vince is going to be reason behind rise and fall of WWE, he's literally fucking up everything. If Corbin wasn't ready to be champion then there's a one year time for him to become champion, why remove him from the possible title picture like that. 

Whoever is responsible for this mess needs to be exposed and shamed. I think Cena also had something to do with this because Vince listens to his feedback with eye closed

Fuck you whoever idea was to have Corbin lose the MITB. He was improving every week, I don't get his haters either. One moment they want someone to be groomed for the title, the next moment they start piling hate on the wrestler who's being groomed for the title. Bipolar haters I guess


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Rainmaka! said:


> I blame Big Dave for this.


"Blah blah star ratings blah bleep Japan blah blah can't draw blah bleep blah can't work blah blah I never attacked Baron Corbin personally but he's butthurt because I don't like his work blah blah" That about cover it?


----------



## Rise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

This is going to turn Corbin into an aggressive maniac and it also sets up a feud with Jinder after SummerSlam. That's what I'd do anyways. I mean Smackdown is the India show so face Jinder vs heel Corbin works.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Dumpster Fire :bosque


----------



## The_It_Factor

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Didn't see it, but I'd MUCH rather have seen him cash in, and lose, this Sunday.


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Whether if it was going to be a successful cash in or not, they should have done it at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mra22

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Good, Corbin is garbage


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

The Cash-in was the one thing that really made the Title Match at Summerslam worth watching for. Why the fuck did they sit there and waste it on SD? Was it because of them not really liking Corbin as the MITB case holder? Then why did they give it to him then?


----------



## finalnight

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Not sure if this was posted yet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897640604619997187


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Wow, I just actually saw the video of how it happened. :lmao They made this guy look like an idiot.:lmao

I love it.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, I just actually saw the video of how it happened. :lmao They made this guy look like an idiot.:lmao
> 
> I love it.


I wish this happened on Sunday, Bryan & Vinny's review would've be aces :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Rainmaka! said:


> I blame Big Dave for this.


You should *credit* him for it.



HerNotThem said:


> I wish this happened on Sunday, Bryan & Vinny's review would've be aces :lmao


They'll still have to cover it, it's too good not to. Especially after the comment Vinny made about Corbin that I have displayed in my sig after he won the contract. It would probably be a better review with it being fresh, but I like the idea that he was so irrelevant that he couldn't even fail on a network special. They did it on tv.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Anyone think he has heat backstage for his twitter rants


----------



## Buhalovski

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Im actually starting to think that Mahal will have some long ass reign ffs...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You should *credit* him for it.


I was trying to rile up the Meltzer conspiracy theorists on here :lol Of course this is the best case scenario.


----------



## McNugget

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I think someone backstage finally realized how much of an untalented gomer Baron is.

There was a video on the WWE YouTube channel this week of him shopping at an "oddities" store, talking about his collection of human skulls (which he pronounces "skolls"), and otherwise being as bland as a post. I cannot fathom the motivation of the individual that allowed this video to be published, because he comes off as such a loser.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

:maury:kobelol:franklol:evans:tysonlol:maisielol:ti:chlol:heston:denirolol:LIGHTS:henry3:henry3::Brock:Brock:bryanlol:Cocky


----------



## 2K JAY

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Why is this a bad thing?

Corbin sucks ass. He even looks shit.

Mahal like it or not LOOKS like a star. Even when he debuted, I said this. He carries himself like a champ. Corbin has that receding hairline, flabby physique and shit wrestling skills to match. I don't think I've ever seen this geezer in a good match... but I guess the same could be said for Bray Wyatt and he won the title.

Look, Not everyone has what it takes to be world champion. Mahal is killing it right now. I love Shinsuke and think he's one of the best in the world but I want Mahal to retain at Summerslam and have a JBL-ensue reign with the title. Let him hold the title for a year PLUS and then give someone the rub by beating him for it. Why not? They obviously saw enough in Jinder to give him this push in the first place so why stop now? Keep it going I say.

So glad we didn't see Nakamura win the title only to lose it immediately to Corbin. That shit is so predictable and played out. 

My question is... why have Corbin won MITB in the first place ? Why not give it to someone like Sami or even AJ to remind people that he's still a main event player. They could have had Styles cash it in cleanly against Shinsuke at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Griselda

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

What a fucking ripoff.


----------



## Ace

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You should *credit* him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll still have to cover it, it's too good not to. Especially after the comment Vinny made about Corbin that I have displayed in my sig after he won the contract. It would probably be a better review with it being fresh, but I like the idea that he was so irrelevant that he couldn't even fail on a network special. They did it on tv.


 Yeah, Meltzer definitely played a hand in this. The tweets to Meltzer probably proved to management he wasn't ready for the title. You don't want someone like Corbin, who is easily wound up and acknowledging someone like Meltzer as the top champion for one of your brands.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Rainmaka! said:


> I was trying to rile up the Meltzer conspiracy theorists on here :lol Of course this is the best case scenario.


I should've picked up on that due to the smileys, but I didn't know what your stance on Meltzer was. A lot of people hate him. Obviously I'm hugely in the pro Dave contingent.

Who knows, though, the interaction might have triggered Vince, but it isn't Dave's fault either way.


----------



## Ace

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Anyone think he has heat backstage for his twitter rants


 No doubt about it. 

I can't wait for Meltzer to talk about the failed cash in on WOR :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Damn someone know if Meltzer reacted at this? I would pay to see Meltzer watching this xD


----------



## Miss Sally

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Why even have him with the case?

It just doesn't make any sense at all.

It is hilarious though, how are we supposed to take him serious as a threat now?


----------



## FriedTofu

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Thanks for brightening up my day Smackdown. A roll-up? :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Hopefully he'll revamp his character a bit after this. He's billed as this "destroyer" of sorts, and yet the closest he's ever come to living up to that moniker is when he gently lowered a forklift onto Dean Ambrose :lol

I'd like to see this lead to a situation where he ambushes Cena in the parking lot or something ala what Strowman did to Reigns. Might actually help him get over a bit.


----------



## Mutant God

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm okay with it because I think this is a good chance to show Corbin being more violent because of this blunder, he might evens start a dumpster fire with Cena in it because of this lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I don't think Corbin has heat. I think they are going to have Corbin absolutely wreck Cena at the PPV, so Cena can go do his movies.


----------



## KOMania1

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

What's insulting is that he wasn't even hit or weakened and the roll-up still got him. It makes zero sense. 

Now, should he have won the briefcase in the first place? Eh. But booking him to lose it this way is still f**king stupid.


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

:YES
:YES
:YES
:YES
:YES

NO FUCKING NAKAMURA-CORBIN FEUD AFTER SS

OMG

:YES


----------



## SureUmm

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

waitaminute


HE LOST THE CASH-IN? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Lmao I fucking hate Corbin, so this was MORE than welcome news.

I wonder if he is being punished for something. Seems odd you go from MITB and feuding with Cena to lose it all in a night. I hope Sunmerslam is a squash.

I wonder how Corbin felt when they called him in to notify he was losing the case to Jinder fucking Mahal hahahaha


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If this was the catalyst to start the Corbin/Cena feud, fine, but it wasn't. The whole thing felt misplaced. You took away the threat of the cash-in a few days before Summerslam for what logical reason?


----------



## Jam

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Don't care how people feel about Corbin that was a complete waste 

:bunk


----------



## looper007

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'd say there is more to this then meets the eye, but it wouldn't be surprising if Vince knew he messed up and decided to get it off Corbin. Corbin is still a massive work in progress, unlike Strowman who looks the real deal. Corbin still feels like he needs a few more years of working the mid card before he gets a main event push.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Natsuke said:


> To think last year Smackdown was an absolute incredible magic carpet ride of booking, wrestling and personality.
> 
> Who the fuck in the back could've been this fucking retarded?


There was a rumor that SDL writer Ryan Ward got moved to RAW.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Ratedr4life said:


> If this was the catalyst to start the Corbin/Cena feud, fine, but it wasn't. The whole thing felt misplaced. You took away the threat of the cash-in a few days before Summerslam for what logical reason?


This. To lose the MITB on regular TV? Well, I guess Sandow did also...

Still makes no sense to lose that wildcard right before SummerSlam.

WWE Nonsensical booking at it's finest.


----------



## GCA-FF

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

They're putting it out...and then he's being Future Endeavored. Not sure how the hell he can come back from that.


----------



## Stellar

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Its not just that Corbin lost the cash-in, he lost it within seconds. Like a "Daniel Bryan losing to Sheamus in 18 seconds" type of thing. Corbin may have not been that entertaining, but the guy didn't deserve to lose like that.

Someone really screwed up with choosing the MITB winners for both briefcases.


----------



## AmWolves10

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Well deserved briefcase loss. He never deserved it. Sorry smarks.


----------



## KOMania1

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

To the people saying "he shouldn't have won it in the first place, this is the right result"....while I partially agree with you, there's just one problem... 

*Why the f**k did they not do a match where his briefcase was on the line, i.e. someone else could win it?*

The decision to have him lose it just like that is so incredibly short sighted and stupid that I'm amazed more people aren't realizing the consequences of what they just did. If they thought they made a mistake by giving it to Corbin, have someone come out and say "blah blah you suck and I bet you'll fail your cash in blah blah" to which either Corbin or Shane/Bryan responds by putting it on the line to prove a point/make a crucial narrative-driven match. That way, you don't completely waste the Money in the Bank PPV and the prospect of an actual, you know, cash in.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

sandow all over again


----------



## Dibil13

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I have a feeling that this isn't the burial it looks like. This may well be setting Corbin up for a win over Cena or at least destroying him pre/post match. I think it's too early to call his push dead just yet.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Why have him lose it this way though? You could put over a babyface champion greatly by having them fight off the money in the bank cash-in. Seems like a big waste.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Great. Boring Carbon sucks fucking dick. I feel sorry for calling him the next Roman Reigns when he was in NXT. Now he wishes he could be half as good as Reigns. And he lost the Reigns mega-push treatment. LOL


----------



## deadcool

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Hahahahahhahaha...

Good Lord, that was funnier than Jinder actually winning the championship.

It's official, Vince has lost it.


----------



## KOMania1

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Dibil13 said:


> I have a feeling that this isn't the burial it looks like. This may well be setting Corbin up for a win over Cena or at least destroying him pre/post match. I think it's too early to call his push dead just yet.


This is my best guess too, as Corbin generally has been booked strong prior to holding the briefcase and possibly will be after losing it. It would fit given that Cena is apparently leaving TV for a while again, and Corbin needs a way to be taken seriously again. If Nakamura wins at Summerslam, this would also be a good way to set up Corbin as a proper opponent for the world title without the gimmick briefcase.


----------



## Edgehead91

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! Unlucky Tummy Face!!!


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm surprised that a lot of WF users support this bald motherfucker. LOL


----------



## LucasXXII

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Now if Corbin gets a character revamp and becomes more aggresive, I'm totally fine with it. Currently his character feels like a guy who thinks he's a destroyer rather than a real one. Regardless, I'm just happy that SD finally gets a rare memorable moment since WM, and Jinder is a part of it and comes out looking good. As dull as his title reign has become, personally I'm still rooting for the guy and hope he somehow overcomes the bad booking and also improve in the ring and on the mic. 

Though as for Corbin, I can't help but think Vince's line of thinking is more similar to this:
Premise: 1) Corbin is balding; 2) Angry Corbin is funny and hilarious (to him); 
Argument: @$#!$%#$&#$^&!^!#$!#; 
Conclusion: Have him fail his cash-in and get angry!


----------



## Jbardo

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

1) he should never have got it in the first place, he sucks.

2) gotta have the odd person cash in and lose or it becomes predictable, may as well have it be someone who isn't very good.

3) They need to get rid of the MITB, it's gotten old now.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Good.


That's all I have to say lol


----------



## AmWolves10

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

The only thing missing is for Cena to bury this talentless hack. C'mon Cena do it, bury him!!! Five moves of doom! You can't see me!


----------



## Chris90

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Big Dave shows no mercy


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Jbardo said:


> 3) They need to get rid of the MITB, it's gotten old now.


Just get rid of the PPV and put it in SummerSlam or WM every year instead. And make it one briefcase for either WWE and Universal title so the winner can go cash-in for another brand's title.


----------



## DJ Punk

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

This guy is 100% buried now and I'm 100% okay with that. With Sandow, it was a travesty. This is a miracle. Maybe they've finally realized that Mahal and Corbin in the main event scene is a God awful idea.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Well Mahal can wrestle and cut ok promos, also have a character.

Corbin is just a Mahal without any character, can't talk, and can't wrestle.


----------



## jupio1234

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

i am out of words

They even gave him a new theme 

Not watching SS , i am legit pissed


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Fuck WWE, fuck Vince & fuck Cena!

Corbin is still the future!


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Corbin's fans on the internet are now acting like Corbin after losing that match. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Just woke up to see what happened...

Smackdown is a fucking nonsensical disgrace. Why would Cena cost Corbin when their match on Sunday could of been for the WWE Championship instead of a normal singles match?

You may not like Corbin but some need to open their eyes to the nonsensical crap they've witnessed. If they wanted a failed cash in then fair enough, but why do it in one of the most nonsensical ways possible?

Smackdown has been shit for months but this move tops everything.


----------



## Lothario

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Vince souring on him later is better than never, but his hot/cold flip flopping with talent is beyond grating. He wasted the briefcase by giving it to someone whom he -- are the fans -- weren't fully sold on. What's done is done but *come on*. Getting Corbin away from the title scene was the right move but I'm more bothered by the fact he was near it in the first place. Anyway, let this serve as an example of a proper burial. You want to talking shovels? This was an instance of burying a guy six feet under....alive. Somewhere, Meltzer is getting a good night's sleep :lol


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

retarded wwe booking, completely wasting everything they've done with him so far, instead we're gonna have to endure a dancer, who can't talk or even wrestle as a wwe champion.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Kofi should been MITB champion and cash in on Jinder leading to New day vs jindr / singh bros.

but nooooooo Dumpster Fire Corbin had to waste it. Dude is awful. If you want to push a tall guy push Harper.


----------



## Stadhart02

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

WTF is going on with the WWE at the moment? They are literally giving away ALL their PPV stuff on free TV


----------



## Piers

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

He wasn't ready to be world champion but they could have just waited... I mean it's not like he had won the briefcase 11 months ago. 

Retarded booking, 5 days before Summerslam...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Sucks for Baron but hey at least he'll probably now beating Cena at SS, and cleanly too, which is almost as big as an achievement as winning the WWE title.


----------



## Sweggeh

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Absolutely the right choice.


----------



## 307858

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

The best call with Corbin. He's been a waste since he won the Jobber Royal. Can't believe it took them so long to sour on him


----------



## Lothario

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> Sucks for Baron but hey at least he'll probably now beating Cena at SS, and cleanly too, which is almost as big as an achievement as winning the WWE title.


He didn't even get any offense in. Cena is going over in under 8 minutes.


----------



## MickDX

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Thank god, Corbin is trash. He should be nowhere near the WWE title. He shouldn't have won the briefcase, there were plenty others who would've done better.


----------



## Afrolatino

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

When there's a good show, it's good to say it.

Good job on building that Ccena vs Corbin, and adding some points to the champ.(Y)


----------



## Cooper09

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Meltzer had a small whisky toasting that particular result :lol


----------



## Sweggeh

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Meltzer said Corbin was not ready to be champion. Vince agreed.

Very happy with this outcome. Either Jinder or Nakamura is a much better choice than Corbin right now.


----------



## CM Buck

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Yes!!!


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Watching these after SD, make me laugh even harder.


----------



## Bojack

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm a Corbin fan I'm alright with it. He was not ready to be in the world title picture at all. He doesn't sound confident speaking and needs more time to gain respect. Though I think it was pretty foolish to do this on Smackdown of all places. A show no one watches or cares about. I just hope after Cena buried him on the mic and screwed him over he will at least put him over at SS so he has momentum to maybe go for the US title or something. 

On another note it's kinda good that it makes the briefcase more unpredictable and people don't assume it's always going to work when cashed in.


----------



## God Movement

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Didn't watch Smackdown. But wasn't there a report recently from somebody that Vince was potentially planning for Corbin to fail his cash-in or something like that?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I love the idea of Vince regretting a decision, and instead of trying to get something out of it, he just throws it away. For a guy who's supposed to be a business God, he really makes a lot of dumb business decisions.


----------



## ellthom

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I actually saw this coming the moment he won the briefcase, so I aint really disappointed lol.


----------



## God Movement

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Ok here was the report



> Former WWE writer Kevin Eck, wrote an article yesterday, detailing his relationship with Vince McMahon. Eck said that Vince “constantly changed his mind” about wrestler call ups, match decisions, heel turns and title changes, even as close as 3 minutes before wrestlers were to have their match.
> 
> Eck also noted that McMahon might have already changed his mind about Baron Corbin winning Money in the Bank and his upcoming feud with Nakamura, could be over the briefcase.


http://www.gerweck.net/2017/06/28/former-wwe-writer-says-mcmahon-changed-his-mind-on-corbin/

Seems it had _some_ legs


----------



## adamclark52

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I think it all comes down to this: you're so focused on hating what they're doing with Corbin, Mahal and Jordan you're not hating on Roman. He seems good by comparison now, doesn't he?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Natsuke said:


> Who the fuck in the back could've been this fucking retarded?


----------



## zkorejo

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I am so glad the title is not changing hands from one boring pos to another. Its a relief!

Now give the title to Nakamura and send Jinder back to the jobber status where he belongs already!


----------



## Ben Lister

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Great news, now I just hope Nakamura doesn't win then I'll be a happy man.


----------



## JDP2016

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If they changed their mind on Corbin so be it but MITB wasn't even 2 months old and they waste the cash in on a go home Smackdown? To make matters worse the cash in failed. Imagine the stories going into Summerslam if Baron won the title? What happens to Nakamura's title shot? Does Jinder get his rematch? Does the Cena v. Corbin match become a WWE title match? I would suggest this would lead to, dare I say, a fatal 4way for the Smackdown brand?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

*So both MITB wins were wasted this year. Just kill this gimmick already.*


----------



## ImSumukh

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

That's worst. I hate WWE.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I reallllly feel like what Meltzer said about Corbin influenced Vince's decision of having Corbin lose his briefcase. Basically his height is the only attraction he substations... Boring and very monotone on the mic, not that great in the ring, has a terrible body shape. His stomach looks like a fucking sad face.. Dude just ain't Championship material right now. It was the absolute right choice for him to lose it last night.


----------



## Cult03

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



wkc_23 said:


> I reallllly feel like what Meltzer said about Corbin influenced Vince's decision of having Corbin lose his briefcase. Basically his height is the only attraction he substations... Boring and very monotone on the mic, not that great in the ring, has a terrible body shape. His stomach looks like a fucking sad face.. Dude just ain't Championship material right now. It was the absolute right choice for him to lose it last night.


Bullshit. Meltzer has so sway in the WWE. He guesses and gets paid for his opinions. That's it.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Stupid booking


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Its impressive how much WWE's booking clouds peoples judgement. This time last year Corbin was entering a really good period of his career where he delivered several really good matches against a wide array of opponents. But 8 months of being booked like a jobber and people now act like he has zero talent. 

My memories not so short, the guy can deliver in the ring, and he's a lot better than people wish he was. His lack of ROH cred doesn't mean he's garbage.

If you stand back and think logically for a second whats so bad about Corbin? Especially in an era where the Main Event is 90% absolute garbage. Fair enough to call Corbin boring, but so is Rollins, Ambrose, Balor, KO, Zayn and all the other dullards WWE feature heavily.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Cult03 said:


> Bullshit. Meltzer has so sway in the WWE. He guesses and gets paid for his opinions. That's it.


That's just what my feeling is, not saying that's exactly what really influenced Vince. But I agree with Meltzer, on his thoughts about Corbin. He's pretty much a vanilla giant.


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I have a feeling cena had some influence in this decision, this isn't the first time someone's career was killed as soon as they started feuding with cena, it's almost a trend isn't it?


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This time last year Corbin was entering a really good period of his career where he delivered several really good matches against a wide array of opponents.


When? Which matches?

:jericho2 hmmm hmmmmmm


----------



## Dmight

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

WHAT THE FUCK. I'm big Cena fan, but Corbin better kill Cena clean at Summerslam. I'm interested in this match now


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

You know why it's good? Because NOBODY expected it. 

(plus Corbin is shit)


----------



## CesaroSwing

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Please God can Jinder win on Sunday. I don't care anymore just keep Nakamura outta there


----------



## RabidBenoit

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoolieNoted

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Regardless of the feelings towards Corbin, what a total fucking waste of the MiTB cash in.

SDL is worse now than it was before the brand split upturn.


----------



## asdf1234gmx

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Dumpster Fire shouldn't have won the briefcase to start with.

Summerslam booking have to do better.


----------



## Riffz60

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I've got a feeling it's less to do with Corbin and more to do with spiking interest in the 2 go home shows before Summerslam.

Title change on Monday 
Cash in on Tuesday 

Nothing is stopping Corbin getting a title match any other time. The briefcase is just a prop.


----------



## Michael Scofield

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Relax guys. Vince just wanted to show that a briefcase holder is not guaranteed to be the champ. Well you want unpredictability, you've got one!


----------



## Art Vandaley

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I've never liked Cena as much as I have over the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Natsuke said:


> To think last year Smackdown was an absolute incredible magic carpet ride of booking, wrestling and personality.
> 
> *Who the fuck in the back could've been this fucking retarded?*


Oh, you didn't know?


----------



## brewjo32

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Not so much about Baron but for me I like the idea of having the MITB does not result in you becoming champ. Like when Cena failed to cash in and win. Just made the whole MITB thing seem a bit more of a "you have good chance" rather than you are going to get it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Meltzer knows! Meltzer was right!


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*










This image shows how nonsensical and ridiculous this failed cash in was.

Cena is laughing, why? You've not only cost Corbin the title, you've also just cost yourself a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.

But of course WWE creative have no brains to think like that.


----------



## Schmoove

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> You have to pepper in some losses with MITB winners, or else the entire concept becomes stale and predictable. I don't see the problem here?


Mostly WF complaining to complain.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Monterossa said:


> When? Which matches?
> 
> :jericho2 hmmm hmmmmmm


For starters he managed to have a good CHAIRS MATCH against KALISTO of all people.


----------



## ElTerrible

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> This image shows how nonsensical and ridiculous this failed cash in was.
> 
> Cena is laughing, why? You've not only cost Corbin the title, you've also just cost yourself a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.
> 
> But of course WWE creative have no brains to think like that.


You know what we do with logic? :tripstroll

:suckit 

:Out


----------



## ElTerrible

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Emotion Blur said:


> For starters he managed to have a good CHAIRS MATCH against KALISTO of all people.


Corbin was fine, till the management change on Smackdown and the first thing they did was make him job clean to Cena in like five minutes a week (?) after his brilliant three way with Styles and Ziggler. Btw anyone seen Ziggler recently?


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

:wow

Well fuck me, I'm actually impressed. WWE had the balls to use a failed cash-in to advance a feud between two people. I never thought that day would come, but here we are. 

Now a match I had no desire to watch and was planning on skipping when it happened now has my interest. I applaud WWE for this one. 

Yeah I'm aware that it was probably for different reasons, but none the less, this gives the Cena/Corbin match a lot more heat going into their bout. Smart move on WWE's part. They have to take advantage of it, but none the less, I like this move.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

hmm cena hardly "cost him the match", corbin turned his attention to cena on the apron and got jumped, very bullshitty way to have cena do something heelish and yet achieve it without being a bad sport.

MITB was a waste of time then.


----------



## LucasXXII

Alright_Mate said:


> This image shows how nonsensical and ridiculous this failed cash in was.
> 
> Cena is laughing, why? You've not only cost Corbin the title, you've also just cost yourself a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.
> 
> But of course WWE creative have no brains to think like that.


Not saying WWE booking is even good overall, but this is just too one-sided an argument. Off the top of my head I can explain Cena's laughing and his apparent indifference towards costing himself a title opportunity in four different ways:
1) Cena is at a late stage of his career, and sometimes he'd rather have fun than always be about chasing the title;
2) Cena can demand a title match anytime he wants, because he's John Cena, RECOGNIZE! At worst he'd be put in a #1 contenders match, and he loves competition so he'd have no problem with it;
3) Cena knows he will be heading to RAW after Summerslam, and he's not going to take the WWE title with him even if he wins it;
4) Cena doesn't want to win his #17 from Baron "Dumpster Fire" Corbin. He'd rather have that match with someone he respects (in kayfabe), e.g. Styles, Nakamura, Reigns, etc..


----------



## RapShepard

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



JDP2016 said:


> If they changed their mind on Corbin so be it but MITB wasn't even 2 months old and they waste the cash in on a go home Smackdown? To make matters worse the cash in failed. Imagine the stories going into Summerslam if Baron won the title? What happens to Nakamura's title shot? Does Jinder get his rematch? Does the Cena v. Corbin match become a WWE title match? I would suggest this would lead to, dare I say, a fatal 4way for the Smackdown brand?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Nobody seemed to be actually liking the prospects of Corbin cashing in on Nak, or the idea of a 3way feud between him, Nak, and Jinder. I don't know why now that they ensured if Nak wins he walks out as champ, now people are pretending they wanted the prospect of a cash in on Nak

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Cena didn't even interfere the match. He got hit by Corbin and was lying on the ring apron. He stood up, still stunning, didn't do jack shit, but Corbin punched him again.


----------



## Red Hair

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I have to say, as WF's #1 Corbin hater, that was *satisfying as fuck* kada kada


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

RIP Corbin's career. Buried with a capital B.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

You can't see your briefcase!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Now, while i do like Corbin, i really don't think he was ready for a WWE title run. 

With that said, why on earth would they pull that on the go home show? That takes so many different possibilities away from Summerslam, if you're gonna do something like that, have it somewhere in between PPVs, or at the actual PPV itself.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Monterossa said:


> When? Which matches?
> 
> :jericho2 hmmm hmmmmmm


First and foremost the Chairs match vs. Kalisto. No one expected anything from that, Corbin v Kalisto, and a chairs match to boot. Yet it was actually a pretty damn good match. The triple threat with Ziggler and Styles. His singles match with Ziggler around the same time. His matches with Ambrose. His performance in the Elimination Chamber. Corbin is a very capable performer, wrestling fans are just sheep/parrots. Someone says Corbin sucks and then the herd mentality kicks in and everyone starts saying it yet no one claiming so bothers to actually objectively watch his matches.


----------



## YankBastard

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Headliner said:


> Why? Why give it to him in the first place? Did Vince have second thoughts about Corbin? Did he think this would help intensify the Cena/Corbin feud?
> 
> I'm not going to lie I hated him getting the briefcase from the start and I'm still legit LOL'ing at him losing it.


I always knew Baron was going to lose the cash in. Jinder is really growing into a decent WWE champ, anyways.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I recommend you guys to re-watch the segment from SD again.

After he took off his t-shirt, raging in the ring after losing, with his sad belly face. It's so hilarious.


----------



## ste1592

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> You have to pepper in some losses with MITB winners, or else the entire concept becomes stale and predictable. I don't see the problem here?


The problem here is that MITB has used in a way that whoever cashed in had a guaranteed title win. Only two people out of 16 lost the cash-in, and one of them lost by disqualification after he asked for a straight one-on-one match, which basically invalidate the typical MITB pattern.

I get that you have to put in some losses to create suspence, but the way they booked it for years will now make everyone who loses the cash-in a retard who isn't even able to defeat a beaten up opponent. Case in point, Damien Sandow. Granted, Corbin doesn't look that retard, but he still lost to a roll-up.

If it was my call, the MITB contract would be changed to "You get to main event the next PPV for the WWE title". At least you still have to make people earn their title, and if they lose they don't look like retards.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Well at least we all got to see the absolute WORST WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH OF ALL-TIME

The Trasharaja vs Dumpster Fire :bosque


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Who the fuck wanted Corbin as champion anyway? I legitimately lol'ed when I read about this this morning. I was here thinking maybe Nakamura would win the championship at Summerslam and then pull out a surprisingly quick and clean finish over Corbin when he tried to cash in on him on Sunday, but then this goes and happens. 

The WWE Title scene is a mess right now. Nakamura who I'm not completely sold on as a main eventer yet, Corbin as the (former) MITB holder, Jinder f'n Mahal as the WWE Champion, Styles and Owens in the midcard scene, and the one guy who could give the title prestige and credibility is a part-timer who is rumored to be headed back to Raw soon.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Who the fuck wanted Corbin as champion anyway?


Oddly, half the internet and half of WF. I don't get it either.


----------



## deadcool

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Maybe the reason why this was done was to inject some kind of interest in the live events?

If that was the case, they failed miserably.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> This image shows how nonsensical and ridiculous this failed cash in was.
> 
> Cena is laughing, why? You've not only cost Corbin the title, you've also just cost yourself a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.
> 
> But of course WWE creative have no brains to think like that.


Wait, what?

How did Cena prevent himself from getting a WWE Title match at Summerslam? 

He had a number one contender match with Nakamura and he lost, there for, Nakamura is the one who gets the title shot at Summerslam. The title changing hands doesn't stop that. All it does is change Nakamura's opponent. If Corbin would have won the title, then Nakamura would have been his opponent, not Cena. And no, Cena would not have gotten inserted into the match because he lost his opportunity. He doesn't get a free pass at the title simply because his current opponent is now the champion. 

At least, if WWE had brains like you claim they don't, that's what would have happened. And yes, I'm aware Cena would have been opponentless at Summerslam, but we're talking storyline wise, and storyline wise, him having no opponent is irrelevant. From a logic standpoint, Nakamura would have been Corbin's opponent, not Cena. 

This was a good idea on WWE's part. If you're going to try to discredit it, at least don't try doing so by painting a false narrative.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

The meltdown on this board will be something to witness when he actually DOES win the title lol


There's no way that the WWE are giving up on him this easily. This was just a way to add tension to the Cena match/feud.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



wkc_23 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I liked the decision of him losing his contract. Not a big fan of Corbin.


I like the decision simply because the person cashing it in should not always get the belt. There should be more intrigue to it. Every Time someone fails at the cash in it gives more credibility to the storyline.


----------



## G-ForceJedi

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

It depends on the SS result I would say. If Cena wins then obviously they think they made a mistake with Corbin.
If Corbin beats Cena clean then they are obviously still pushing Corbin, and if they have him win the title in a full match then it makes Corbin look better. 

If Nak wins the title then a nak/Corbin feud would make sense, but a Nak/AJ feud would be better imo.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



AlternateDemise said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How did Cena prevent himself from getting a WWE Title match at Summerslam?
> 
> He had a number one contender match with Nakamura and he lost, there for, Nakamura is the one who gets the title shot at Summerslam. The title changing hands doesn't stop that. All it does is change Nakamura's opponent. If Corbin would have won the title, then Nakamura would have been his opponent, not Cena. And no, Cena would not have gotten inserted into the match because he lost his opportunity. He doesn't get a free pass at the title simply because his current opponent is now the champion.
> 
> At least, if WWE had brains like you claim they don't, that's what would have happened. And yes, I'm aware Cena would have been opponentless at Summerslam, but we're talking storyline wise, and storyline wise, him having no opponent is irrelevant. From a logic standpoint, Nakamura would have been Corbin's opponent, not Cena.
> 
> This was a good idea on WWE's part. If you're going to try to discredit it, at least don't try doing so by painting a false narrative.


Because he's facing Corbin at Summerslam.

If Corbin's cash in was successful, then you had questions that would need answering. Would Cena still face him but for the title? Jobber Jinder could use his rematch clause while does Nakamura's title shot still stand. WWE yet again went for the nonsensical rush job and in the process it made Corbin look like a complete idiot.

This didn't need to happen, they have done so many things recently that should of been differently, this failed cash in moment was one of them.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> Because he's facing Corbin at Summerslam.


Irrelevant. If it was for the title, then Cena's no longer his opponent. 



Alright_Mate said:


> If Corbin's cash in was successful, then you had questions that would need answering. Would Cena still face him but for the title?


No. 

Cena lost his title opportunity when he lost his match with Nakamura. There for it would have been Nakamura facing him. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Jobber Jinder could use his rematch clause while does Nakamura's title shot still stand.


Jinder having an automatic rematch clause doesn't take away Nakamura's title opportunity. He won a number one contenders match for a title shot at Summerslam, there for, regardless of what happened unless Nakamura himself is unable to compete, he is getting his title opportunity. If Jinder used his rematch clause and wanted it at Summerslam, then it would become a triple threat match. 

There are no questions here that would need answering. All of them would be solved with common sense and knowledge of how WWE's rules (lol) work. Not to mention, IF Corbin won the title, then there would be a lot of last minute changes that would hurt the card. But there isn't, because Corbin didn't win. You're making too big of a deal over something that isn't even going to happen. 



Alright_Mate said:


> WWE yet again went for the nonsensical rush job and in the process it made Corbin look like a complete idiot.


How the hell was this a "rush" job? 



Alright_Mate said:


> This didn't need to happen, they have done so many things recently that should of been differently, this failed cash in moment was one of them.


If WWE no longer wanted Corbin to be Mr Money in the Bank, then this absolutely needed to happen. It was better to do this now than after Summerslam or even at the show itself. As I said before, it now gives more heat to his match with Cena that simply wasn't there before. Rather than it just be some match, there's an actual story to it and purpose. Corbin acted like he could do what ever he wanted, so Cena showed him the hard way why that isn't the case.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



ste1592 said:


> The problem here is that MITB has used in a way that whoever cashed in had a guaranteed title win. Only two people out of 16 lost the cash-in, and one of them lost by disqualification after he asked for a straight one-on-one match, which basically invalidate the typical MITB pattern.
> 
> I get that you have to put in some losses to create suspence, but the way they booked it for years will now make everyone who loses the cash-in a retard who isn't even able to defeat a beaten up opponent. Case in point, Damien Sandow. Granted, Corbin doesn't look that retard, but he still lost to a roll-up.
> 
> If it was my call, the MITB contract would be changed to "You get to main event the next PPV for the WWE title". At least you still have to make people earn their title, and if they lose they don't look like retards.


I don't see a problem with the way Corbin lost it, it added suspense and Cena screwed him over.


----------



## ste1592

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Mra22 said:


> I don't see a problem with the way Corbin lost it, it added suspense and Cena screwed him over.


He lost to Jinder Mahal. WWE can spend the next 3 years pushing Jinder, I can't take seriously someone who loses a cash-in to Jinder Mahal, not even if he gets "screwed over" by Cena.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Ace said:


> No doubt about it.
> 
> I can't wait for Meltzer to talk about the failed cash in on WOR :lol


Why should someone have heat for ranting and going off on someone most people high up in the WWE simply can't stand?


----------



## CGS

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

:lmao still can't believe they did that. Chances are they've soured on Corbin slightly. 

Still I'm glad they at least did something diffeerent with the cash in.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



AlternateDemise said:


> Irrelevant. If it was for the title, then Cena's no longer his opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Cena lost his title opportunity when he lost his match with Nakamura. There for it would have been Nakamura facing him.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinder having an automatic rematch clause doesn't take away Nakamura's title opportunity. He won a number one contenders match for a title shot at Summerslam, there for, regardless of what happened unless Nakamura himself is unable to compete, he is getting his title opportunity. If Jinder used his rematch clause and wanted it at Summerslam, then it would become a triple threat match.
> 
> There are no questions here that would need answering. All of them would be solved with common sense and knowledge of how WWE's rules (lol) work. Not to mention, IF Corbin won the title, then there would be a lot of last minute changes that would hurt the card. But there isn't, because Corbin didn't win. You're making too big of a deal over something that isn't even going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell was this a "rush" job?
> 
> 
> 
> If WWE no longer wanted Corbin to be Mr Money in the Bank, then this absolutely needed to happen. It was better to do this now than after Summerslam or even at the show itself. As I said before, it now gives more heat to his match with Cena that simply wasn't there before. Rather than it just be some match, there's an actual story to it and purpose. Corbin acted like he could do what ever he wanted, so Cena showed him the hard way why that isn't the case.


Why couldn't this of happened sooner say? You would of then had some actual build towards Summerslam instead of the shit fans have had to witness over the past few weeks. Things could of played out between Corbin, Cena, Mahal and Nakamura then they could of announced a triple threat or fatal 4-way. This is all a case of ifs and buts.

Why isn't it a rush job? They've jeopardised a potential big moment at the second biggest PPV of the year. Instead they stick it on Smackdown giving us one of the most nonsensical sequences I think I've ever seen. Corbin vs Cena on Sunday still has no intrigue surrounding it going into Sunday, we know Cena is moving to Raw after to feud with Joe, while if Corbin loses he looks like an idiot again and ends up fading into obscurity. They've also jeopardised the WWE Championship match between Mahal vs Nakamura, now it's just a match with hardly any intrigue around it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

That moment you realize you will only get something you want from WWE Creative if Vince is, for one moment, angry at someone else instead of the fans.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> Why couldn't this of happened sooner say? You would of then had some actual build towards Summerslam instead of the shit fans have had to witness over the past few weeks. Things could of played out between Corbin, Cena, Mahal and Nakamura then they could of announced a triple threat or fatal 4-way. This is all a case of ifs and buts.


There's already a fatal four way going on with the Raw brand. Why on earth would you want two multi-man matches for the world titles on the same show? 



Alright_Mate said:


> Why isn't it a rush job? They've jeopardised a potential big moment at the second biggest PPV of the year. Instead they stick it on Smackdown giving us one of the most nonsensical sequences I think I've ever seen.


How would that be a big moment? What logical sense would that even make? Hell, you go on to mention that Cena is moving to Raw anyways, so how is that a good idea? You just literally laid out in exact detail why your logic does not and cannot work. 

And maybe you're talking about him cashing in successfully. Okay, again, how is that a big moment? Literally everyone was predicting this would happen. It was to be expected. Orton cashing in on Bryan at Summerslam in 2013 was a big moment because no one expected it to happen in the fashion that it did. No one would have been surprised by this. A big moment needs significance, and people need to give a shit about it. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Corbin vs Cena on Sunday still has no intrigue surrounding it going into Sunday, we know Cena is moving to Raw after to feud with Joe, while if Corbin loses he looks like an idiot again and ends up fading into obscurity.


He looks like an idiot because he can't beat a 16 time world champion? What kind of ass backwards logic is that? 

And this failed cash in, as you can tell by the comments in this section, adds a lot of intrigue to it. Just because YOU don't find it intriguing doesn't mean others don't. 



Alright_Mate said:


> They've also jeopardised the WWE Championship match between Mahal vs Nakamura, now it's just a match with hardly any intrigue around it.


Again, this is complete bullshit. You're painting a false narrative and are going off of how you feel on the subject matter. The reality is that a lot of people didn't want a cash in to happen. They want it to be purely between Nakamura and Mahal, and now they have that. I feel like this is just you complaining because they aren't doing the things you want them to do.

Also, you still have yet to explain why it's a rush job.


----------



## bonkertons

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If that's what they wanted, why not use it to make Nakamura look stronger? Have Nakamura overcome a grueling match with Jinder where it's essentially a 3 v 1 the entire time and THEN have Corbin cash in. Have Nakamura fight off Corbin for another 5 or 10 minutes, maybe even kick out of an End of Days before finally foiling the cash-in attempt.

Either way, Corbin is going to look like shit after any failed cash-in. Why not use it for someone else's gain? This does nothing for Jinder since the way he won was in such chicken-shit heel fashion. All it does is add "heat" to the Corbin/Cena feud, but who does that benefit in the end? Corbin? The guy who just became only the 2nd person EVER to lose his cash-in? At least Sandow lost to Cena, one of the GOATs. Corbin lost to a guy that most people still view as a jobber.

FFS...


----------



## BornBad

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Corbin is buried for months now.

Road Dogg sucks donkey balls


----------



## dashing_man

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

all the haters, cut some slack for Corbin

and criticize the poor scripts and writers for anything you see wrong with him


----------



## Jam

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Mra22 said:


> I don't see a problem with the way Corbin lost it, it added suspense and Cena screwed him over.


He looked like a complete idiot going straight after Cena & lost via one of the worst roll ups I've ever seen. Cena didn't even screw him much, it was mostly his own doing.


----------



## Andre

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

One very small step forwards on a show full of backward steps. Corbin is wooden, horrendous on the mic, lacks real presence for someone of his height, while the best thing i can say about him is that he's passable as a robotic (read: rubbish facial expressions and lack of personality) but functional performer in the ring with the right opponent. A mistake avoided at this point in time. But then Jinder is well into a several months long WWE title run, so, ya know... 

Puts some genuine heat into what was otherwise a fairly listless feud between Corbin and Cena. However, I thought the execution was really poor and made Corbin look like a mong, so while I don't rate Corbin much at all, the actual way this was performed hurt him and wasn't good. I'm not sure if this was purely on booking or if Cena phoned in the aggression of the attack, i'm obviously not privy to that knowledge (my GUT says it's booking). I think they could have ran the same angle in a way that left Corbin looking outsmarted by the babyface Cena without being stripped of any semblance of credibility. 



AlternateDemise said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How did Cena prevent himself from getting a WWE Title match at Summerslam?
> 
> He had a number one contender match with Nakamura and he lost, there for, Nakamura is the one who gets the title shot at Summerslam. The title changing hands doesn't stop that. All it does is change Nakamura's opponent. If Corbin would have won the title, then Nakamura would have been his opponent, not Cena. And no, Cena would not have gotten inserted into the match because he lost his opportunity. He doesn't get a free pass at the title simply because his current opponent is now the champion.
> 
> At least, if WWE had brains like you claim they don't, that's what would have happened. And yes, I'm aware Cena would have been opponentless at Summerslam, but we're talking storyline wise, and storyline wise, him having no opponent is irrelevant. From a logic standpoint, Nakamura would have been Corbin's opponent, not Cena.
> 
> This was a good idea on WWE's part. If you're going to try to discredit it, at least don't try doing so by painting a false narrative.


In regards to the bit about Nakamura, wwe have switched titles on a ppv go home show before and not given the lined up (for the ppv) number one contender his shot at the ppv. Gangrel (originally the european title contender for breakdown) facing dlo in a non-title match at Breakdown 98 being the first example that your discussion reminded me of, after xpac beat dlo for the title on raw. So they do kind of have a precedent for it and I can see why people could come to the conclusion that the title might change to another programme based on how random wwe can be generally speaking. 

That's not to say that i disagree with the logic you showed in your post, it's obviously far more structured and sensible :quite However, judging by the way smackdown is being booked overall, I would er more on the side of caution and say they probably wouldn't book with the sense you showed :lol


----------



## Brie Wyatt

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

What a waste. The MITB briefcase is supposed to propel a superstar to the main event. Now it's just used as a storyline prop and lost its original purpose.

I'm sad and angry at the same time. Also I am constipated but that is because of a totally unrelated reason.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Now, while i do like Corbin, i really don't think he was ready for a WWE title run.
> 
> With that said, why on earth would they pull that on the go home show? That takes so many different possibilities away from Summerslam, if you're gonna do something like that, have it somewhere in between PPVs, or at the actual PPV itself.


_*I also like Corbin as a talent and person in the business. But what happened last night really has me ticked at the product as a whole. Here you have a lot of things that could have had at Summerslam. 

We could have had John Cena vs Baron Corbin for the WWE Championship, we could have only had Cena vs Corbin in their match. We could have had a triple threat match at Summerslam or even a freaking 4 way match so only one person would lose while the rest remain strong. 

Better yet they could have not had Corbin cash in his bank in the first place and have him cash in at Summerslam or even Survival Series. John Cena also looked like an idiot too. 

At this point I am loosing my patience with Smackdown Live and I have Vince to thank for that. *_


----------



## blackholeson

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

*Obviously this wasn't their original plan and that is why I hate this move. I like Corbin, but he had no reason to ever win the MITB. That belonged to AJ Styles.*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



AlternateDemise said:


> There's already a fatal four way going on with the Raw brand. Why on earth would you want two multi-man matches for the world titles on the same show?
> 
> 
> 
> How would that be a big moment? What logical sense would that even make? Hell, you go on to mention that Cena is moving to Raw anyways, so how is that a good idea? You just literally laid out in exact detail why your logic does not and cannot work.
> 
> And maybe you're talking about him cashing in successfully. Okay, again, how is that a big moment? Literally everyone was predicting this would happen. It was to be expected. Orton cashing in on Bryan at Summerslam in 2013 was a big moment because no one expected it to happen in the fashion that it did. No one would have been surprised by this. A big moment needs significance, and people need to give a shit about it.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like an idiot because he can't beat a 16 time world champion? What kind of ass backwards logic is that?
> 
> And this failed cash in, as you can tell by the comments in this section, adds a lot of intrigue to it. Just because YOU don't find it intriguing doesn't mean others don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is complete bullshit. You're painting a false narrative and are going off of how you feel on the subject matter. The reality is that a lot of people didn't want a cash in to happen. They want it to be purely between Nakamura and Mahal, and now they have that. I feel like this is just you complaining because they aren't doing the things you want them to do.
> 
> Also, you still have yet to explain why it's a rush job.


Why not two Fatal 4-ways? Happened before, why can't it happen again at Summerslam, it would offer up far more intrigue as to what we've got now.

MITB cash ins are always big moments, just because it's Corbin it shouldn't be a big moment whether he has a successful cash in or not. They've done things prematurely before and they've done it again with this. Summerslam is five days away, second biggest PPV of the year, watched by more fans and you're giving up on a cash in opportunity that always creates a pop regardless who it is. It's nonsensical, premature and a rush. Maybe we knew this was coming but they could of done it better in more ways than one.

Corbin looked like an idiot last night and they'll probably book him in the same manner on Sunday. They made him look like a complete retard but you're ok with that? Where is the intrigue, Cena wins so what? Corbin wins so what? What do they go onto achieve afterwards? Oh yeah fuck all. Corbin will have nothing regardless of what happens.

Nakamura vs Mahal for the title is just as laughable, who on earth wants this? The build has been shit, nearly every Nakamura match in WWE has been underwhelming and to top it off he is facing Jobber Jinder who shouldn't be Champ in the first place. Raw has Lesnar vs Reigns vs Joe vs Strowman as their main event ffs, Smackdown give us that :lol


----------



## McNugget

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Rumors are now swirling he's got heat backstage so they dumped the case off of him. Which would make sense given what we saw, regardless of how dumb it is.

I guess Sunday will tell. If he murders Cena and buries him in a shallow grave along the interstate, he'll probably be okay. If Cena beats him 1,2,3... wellp.


----------



## Bojack

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...fcase-back-after-failed-cash-in/#7654b1967bbc

The dream might be alive. :dance2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Bojack said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...fcase-back-after-failed-cash-in/#7654b1967bbc
> 
> The dream might be alive. :dance2


WWE better not cuck and actually stick to their plan for once.


----------



## mightymike1986

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Shitty for Corbin, but the thought of Nakamura getting cashed in on hurts my head. I thought it was too telegraphed that Corbin would lose to Cena, Nakamura would win the title, then Corbin would cash in and win it. The build up was good....but the impromptu on Smackdown and quick roll up pin is not how I'd have booked it.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



Jamaican said:


> He looked like a complete idiot going straight after Cena & lost via one of the worst roll ups I've ever seen. Cena didn't even screw him much, it was mostly his own doing.


He's dumpster fire anyways


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

After my original post last night, I had some time to think. Maybe this is to distract us because...

Corbin's winning the Royal Rumble


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If the Dumpster Fire gets his MITB case back :bosque

If the Dumpster Fire wins the Royal Rumble to :bosque


----------



## JustAName

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Corbin looked like he was in a mood to make sure John will never be Cenagain after summerslam


----------



## Vox Machina

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Don't give this colossal waste his briefcase back. He sucks.


----------



## Gn1212

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

First off. Road Dogg has no decision on who is pushed and how it is presented. Vince is the guy.
Ziggler/Miz should have won MITB but Corbin won(and people were fine by this).
Either way, whoever did this(given that Corbin isnt going anywhere near the main event scene again) thank you.


----------



## Bazinga

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'd have liked to see him given a chance to evolve with the briefcase and if he still wasn't ready, drop it later on.

But man he looked like a total goof there. You could see him keep looking for Cena and it just came off as too scripted. 

Is that Mahal's first clean victory in a title match? I think so.


----------



## BRITLAND

McNugget said:


> Rumors are now swirling he's got heat backstage so they dumped the case off of him. Which would make sense given what we saw, regardless of how dumb it is.
> 
> I guess Sunday will tell. If he murders Cena and buries him in a shallow grave along the interstate, he'll probably be okay. If Cena beats him 1,2,3... wellp.


Yeah dirtsheets are claiming he got into an argument with higherups in a meeting as well as making comments towards Meltzer and also called a fan who served in the military a loser, all of which on Twitter.


----------



## Jersey

*Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



> It's being reported that the reason for this is because Corbin has some heat backstage in WWE, mostly because of his recent social media activity where he's been getting into arguments with people on Twitter, including Dave Meltzer just recently. Corbin apparently even blocked some people who work for WWE, which rubbed people the wrong way backstage.


Source:https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/47750/Backstage-News-on-Baron-Corbins-Failed-MITB-Cash-In/


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Yikes


----------



## 307858

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Damn he's garbage inside and outside the ring. At least Roman is a nice guy outside the ring who puts Enzo Amore in his place. Corbin is a reasons why ratings are this low, - pushing stale, generic big guys. Even the Divas outperform him. There's nothing redeemable about Corbin


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Plans... change - Big D Meltzer.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Meltzer's goading and baiting ruined this young, naive man's career. How shameful


----------



## Vic

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Knew it had something to do with Twitter beef :lmao, don't fuck with Big Bad Dave.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

So long..


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> Why not two Fatal 4-ways? Happened before, why can't it happen again at Summerslam, it would offer up far more intrigue as to what we've got now.


Because it's never worked out well. You shouldn't ever have two fatal four way matches on the same PPV, let alone for your world titles. You're right that they have in fact done it, what you're ignoring is that it produced a disastrous PPV.

Not to mention, Joe, Reigns, Strowman and Lesnar all in some form or fashion have history with each other. It makes sense to have this be the match for Raw. For Smackdown, Cena, Nakamura, Corbin and Jinder just feels random and crammed in together just for the sake of doing it. 



Alright_Mate said:


> MITB cash ins are always big moments, just because it's Corbin it shouldn't be a big moment whether he has a successful cash in or not. They've done things prematurely before and they've done it again with this. Summerslam is five days away, second biggest PPV of the year, watched by more fans and you're giving up on a cash in opportunity that always creates a pop regardless who it is. It's nonsensical, premature and a rush. Maybe we knew this was coming but they could of done it better in more ways than one.


1. You should never do something just because you know it will create a pop. That's one of the worst booking decisions you can possibly make. You need to have a compelling story that can include twists and turns and keep fans guessing, and your decisions need to be logical. 

2. Again, this gave the Cena/Corbin match some fire. It's given them a story to go off of. That's going to help great when the actual match comes into play. We have a reason for Corbin to show more aggression. For something like this, you need some of that lust for revenge, rather than it just be an ordinary match between two people. Having something like that for a match is much more valuable than doing something for the sake of creating a moment, which there's no guarantee if it even being great. 

3. This would not be a case of them doing something prematurely. The entire point of doing this failed cash in was to add to the feud between Cena and Corbin. Cena is leaving for Raw after Summerslam, as you pointed out before. So, again, your logic, for that very reason, does not and CANNOT WORK. You can't have Cena cost Corbin at Summerslam, because Cena will suddenly be on Raw and it'll end up being for nothing. So if you have Corbin cash in and he fails, then you make him look worse then than he currently does now. Again, your logic does not work here. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Corbin looked like an idiot last night and they'll probably book him in the same manner on Sunday. They made him look like a complete retard but you're ok with that?


We don't know what they're going to do at Summerslam, and I never claimed I did know. So I'm not "okay" with anything of that sort. What I am okay with is them using a failed cash in as a way to add to the story between two men about to have a match at a PPV. That's a brilliant way to end a go-away show going into their match.

And news flash, in case you haven't spent any time paying attention to Corbin, he was never portrayed as being smart. Most heels actually aren't portrayed that way. Heels tend to do idiotic shit that ultimately ends up backfiring. 

With that said, I don't understand how someone cashing in and getting screwed over makes them look like an idiot. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Where is the intrigue, Cena wins so what? Corbin wins so what? What do they go onto achieve afterwards? Oh yeah fuck all. Corbin will have nothing regardless of what happens.


Again, YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN. How about you stop pretending you will and wait and see before making this argument? No one cares about what is going to happen once the match is done. Right now, we are talking about how this affects their build up going into their match. What you're saying doesn't mean shit. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Nakamura vs Mahal for the title is just as laughable, who on earth wants this? The build has been shit, nearly every Nakamura match in WWE has been underwhelming and to top it off he is facing Jobber Jinder who shouldn't be Champ in the first place. Raw has Lesnar vs Reigns vs Joe vs Strowman as their main event ffs, Smackdown give us that :lol


What does any of that have to do with Cena vs Corbin? Why do you continue to bring irrelevant bullshit into this? 

And every Nakamura match has been underwhelming? What kind of matches are you expecting out of him every time he competes? Five star classics? Hate to break it to you, but that's not how it works. No one comes into the main roster producing classics right out of the gate. With the way he performed in the Money in the Bank match compared to regular matches, it's pretty obvious they're limiting him right now to continue his build up. And if you're expecting him, even at his best, to get great matches out of Baron Corbin, then I have nothing more to say to you. 

And FYI, I've actually heard very little complaints about Mahal vs Nakamura. In fact the main complaint I've heard is that people think Nakamura is getting this title match too soon (and yes, I agree). In regards to the potential match up itself, I've heard very little complaints. But yeah, continue to act like you speak for everyone else. I'm sure that argument will work against someone. But unfortunately, it won't work against me.



Andre said:


> In regards to the bit about Nakamura, wwe have switched titles on a ppv go home show before and not given the lined up (for the ppv) number one contender his shot at the ppv. Gangrel (originally the european title contender for breakdown) facing dlo in a non-title match at Breakdown 98 being the first example that your discussion reminded me of, after xpac beat dlo for the title on raw. So they do kind of have a precedent for it and I can see why people could come to the conclusion that the title might change to another programme based on how random wwe can be generally speaking.
> 
> That's not to say that i disagree with the logic you showed in your post, it's obviously far more structured and sensible :quite However, judging by the way smackdown is being booked overall, I would er more on the side of caution and say they probably wouldn't book with the sense you showed :lol


You're not wrong. But we're talking about hypothetical's here. And his argument was that Cena cost himself a title match storyline wise, when in reality, storyline wise he has no championship opportunity at Summerslam regardless of the circumstances. Storyline wise, unless otherwise stated, the only two people who would get a title match if Corbin were to have won it is Nakamura since he won the contendership match against Cena, and Jinder if he chooses to use his rematch clause at Summerslam to insert himself into the match. Cena has no say on the matter.


----------



## MickDX

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Corbin should not be anywhere close to the WWE title.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Big Money Meltzer really kicked Big Banter ass, just on a different way :lmao


----------



## hgr423

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Can he try it again?


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Apparently it had more to do with his interactions with Cena and Mojo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897640317859622916


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

pre-show purgatory is where he belongs. so the more effort corbin puts into his purpose, the better.


----------



## kristie wilson

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I was looking forward to seeing both corbin & Carmella cash in at summerslam. now only one part of that might happen(Carmella cashing in).


----------



## Lariatoh!

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

He did?!!?! 

:HA


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



> Corbin apparently even blocked some people who work for WWE


Why in the ever lasting fuck would you do something like that?


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Bojack said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...fcase-back-after-failed-cash-in/#7654b1967bbc
> 
> The dream might be alive. :dance2


Fuck that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?


Well, ignoring the fact that Dave once briefly worked for WWE as a consultant, I'd say:











No.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

It should also be pointed out he called a fan on Twitter who served in the US military a loser, who had his pic taken with Vince and other stars. For that alone I can see Vince and Cena giving Corbin a full on burial Barrett TLC 2010 style this Sunday.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Arn Anderson's Hat said:


> Well, ignoring the fact that Dave once briefly worked for WWE as a consultant, I'd say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Ah. Fair enough. 

Still seems unlikely Vince would punish one of his own creations to suit a guy who operates in pretty much complete opposition to him.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?


I'm almost certain Vince does know since Vince runs idea's past Meltzer so Meltzer can posts them to judge the reaction to them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

xvampmanx said:


> I'm almost certain Vince does know since Vince runs idea's past Meltzer so Meltzer can posts them to judge the reaction to them.


This I did not know.


----------



## KOMania1

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I'm assuming there's more to this story than what is shown in the article. WWE can be petty but if Meltzy's comment on Cena and Rawley is any indication, this isn't so simple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Ah. Fair enough.
> 
> Still seems unlikely Vince would punish one of his own creations to suit a guy who operates in pretty much complete opposition to him.


I get the impression that it has more to do with how Corbin conducts himself on social media. Because he hasn't presented himself in the best fashion, even by heel standards.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Arn Anderson's Hat said:


> I get the impression that it has more to do with how Corbin conducts himself on social media. Because he hasn't presented himself in the best fashion, even by heel standards.


Yeah he certainly ain't doing himself any favors. Just seems like social media is more trouble than it's worth, for people in the spotlight and not. :no:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Bojack said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...fcase-back-after-failed-cash-in/#7654b1967bbc
> 
> The dream might be alive. :dance2


*I hope he really does get his case back. *


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



> Corbin has some heat backstage in WWE, mostly because of his recent social media activity where he's been getting into arguments with people on Twitter, including Dave Meltzer just recently. Corbin apparently even blocked some people who work for WWE, which rubbed people the wrong way backstage.



As much as I dislike Corbin as a performer, it amazes me how childish a billion dollar company can be lol.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Well, hopefully this serves as a solid reminder to the rest of the roster they work in a hostile work environment and anything they say can and will be used against them.


----------



## Sensei Utero

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Thank the heavens that this guy doesn't have the power of creative control, especially before he turns bald :banderas :hogan


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



CesaroSwing said:


> Meltzer's goading and baiting ruined this young, naive man's career. How shameful


One how dare Dave have a point of view that someone is not ready for the title?

Two I like Corbin (he ain't ready for the title but has potential) but he needs to get a thicker skin. 

Three from the looks of it is the blocking of people within WWE that caused it as well. This is why you watch what you say on social media


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Big Dave fucking WWE corporate stooges up!! :banderas


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I am always in a no care attitude whenever someone mentions Corbin

Corbin wins MITB 
me: meh

Corbin loses cash in
Me: meh


----------



## MOBELS

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



bonkertons said:


> If that's what they wanted, why not use it to make Nakamura look stronger? Have Nakamura overcome a grueling match with Jinder where it's essentially a 3 v 1 the entire time and THEN have Corbin cash in. Have Nakamura fight off Corbin for another 5 or 10 minutes, maybe even kick out of an End of Days before finally foiling the cash-in attempt.
> 
> Either way, Corbin is going to look like shit after any failed cash-in. Why not use it for someone else's gain? This does nothing for Jinder since the way he won was in such chicken-shit heel fashion. All it does is add "heat" to the Corbin/Cena feud, but who does that benefit in the end? Corbin? The guy who just became only the 2nd person EVER to lose his cash-in? At least Sandow lost to Cena, one of the GOATs. Corbin lost to a guy that most people still view as a jobber.
> 
> FFS...


People complain over people getting superman booking yet if they went down the path that you suggested Nakamura would be superman himself. This is the best option to take as Corbin doesn't get buried as he didn't lose the match fair and square, he got distracted allowing Jinder to take advantage with a roll up. 

They've killed two birds with one stone by doing this, as it turns the heatless Cena/Corbin feud into a blood feud and makes sure that Corbin doesn't win the title any time soon (which he shouldn't). If Nakamura wins this weekend he doesn't need anyone to cash in on him, let alone having Nakamura win again after a match.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*










His stomach is very disappointed with the outcome

:/


----------



## LucasXXII

Roy Mustang said:


> One how dare Dave have a point of view that someone is not ready for the title?
> 
> Two I like Corbin (he ain't ready for the title but has potential) but he needs to get a thicker skin.
> 
> Three from the looks of it is the blocking of people within WWE that caused it as well. This is why you watch what you say on social media


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Eliko

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I think it was another case of *"Cena Not Impressed"* with him. Cena didn't like the way he looked(Cena the week before put over Jinder's physique) and his mic skills durnig their promo.

I don't think Cena right now in his stage of his career would have done that "Dumpster Fire" burial to any of the indy guys that are internet dralings.

Corbin might beat Cena clean on sunday but this win will mean nothing. it's too late they already buried him and made him look like a complete joke.

IMO, It has nothing to do with Twitter. The moment Cena called him "Skinny Fat" i knew it was over for Corbin in Vince's eyes.


I am not a fan of Corbin, and didn't want him to be Mr. MITB to say the least but he got screwed pretty bad.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?


They've spoken many times and there are stories of the Observer being spotted on Vince's desk. IIRC Vince himself leaked information to Meltzer during the Attitude Era and would call him from time to time. There's more than likely some kind of mutual respect between the two.

Still, I doubt Corbin's heat really has anything to do with Dave specifically. It seems more like Cena. He's been laying into Corbin more than he normally does with opponents.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897867195174223873


----------



## Mister Abigail

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Thing is, if Dumpy can't control himself on the tweety, and it doesn't seem like he can, how is he going to control himself later?

Say you put the title on him and he has to go and do interviews with national media. As soon as it gets awkward, he'll fall apart. He needs more time to learn when to talk back and when to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Social media was the worst thing to happen for some of these people. I still maintain that the reason Sasha has yet to have a lengthy run with the belt is because she had Twitter fingers early into her main roster run which rubbed those with the book the wrong way. Corbin himself seems to lack social awareness. Blocking members of the company you work for will always be perceived as inciting embroilment in the work place and taken as a potential threat to cohesion in the office or locker room. That means you're better off just ignoring their posts. It sounds juvenile because workplace politics are, but it's workplace etiquette 101 and is just another reason to stay off of social media if you suspect you can't help your self. The anti-Meltzer gang won't like it but Id wager Corbin attacking Dave when he's in the infancy of his career rubbed some people in charge the wrong way. 


Vince knows Dave and like it or not, there are people in that company that respect him. The world of pro wrestling is a weird one, and for 95% of the talent on the roster, it's one that is very meticulous about "paying dues" and "respect." It's clear someone with pull felt Corbin violated those, and his spats with co-workers didn't help. You can live your gimmick if you so choose. You don't even have to be a "people person " but in this business, you still need to understand basic human interaction. Evidently, this guy may not and it cost him. The politics aren't optional usually. They come with the package, and unfortunately, the higher up you can potentially go -- and the more money you stand to make -- the more they tend to matter. Corbin figured this out the hard way, and with the emergence of Braun Strowman as a star (and Cass being a more effective heel than Corbin) I'm not fully convinced Baron is certain to hold that top big man slot he was slowly being groomed for.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

The way some people own themselves on social media blows my mind. Especially people in the wwe for example. Corbin just wrecked his own shit. haha What a dumbass.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Dolorian said:


> Apparently it had more to do with his interactions with Cena and Mojo...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897640317859622916


For someone named Big Banter, he doesn't seem to be very good at it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Never been a Corbin fan and I really don't understand why HHH was so high on him. But Corbin is going to get humbled by Cena. Next time, bite your tongue on Twitter.


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Hmm...it certainly adds up, but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



AlternateDemise said:


> Because it's never worked out well. You shouldn't ever have two fatal four way matches on the same PPV, let alone for your world titles. You're right that they have in fact done it, what you're ignoring is that it produced a disastrous PPV.
> 
> Not to mention, Joe, Reigns, Strowman and Lesnar all in some form or fashion have history with each other. It makes sense to have this be the match for Raw. For Smackdown, Cena, Nakamura, Corbin and Jinder just feels random and crammed in together just for the sake of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You should never do something just because you know it will create a pop. That's one of the worst booking decisions you can possibly make. You need to have a compelling story that can include twists and turns and keep fans guessing, and your decisions need to be logical.
> 
> 2. Again, this gave the Cena/Corbin match some fire. It's given them a story to go off of. That's going to help great when the actual match comes into play. We have a reason for Corbin to show more aggression. For something like this, you need some of that lust for revenge, rather than it just be an ordinary match between two people. Having something like that for a match is much more valuable than doing something for the sake of creating a moment, which there's no guarantee if it even being great.
> 
> 3. This would not be a case of them doing something prematurely. The entire point of doing this failed cash in was to add to the feud between Cena and Corbin. Cena is leaving for Raw after Summerslam, as you pointed out before. So, again, your logic, for that very reason, does not and CANNOT WORK. You can't have Cena cost Corbin at Summerslam, because Cena will suddenly be on Raw and it'll end up being for nothing. So if you have Corbin cash in and he fails, then you make him look worse then than he currently does now. Again, your logic does not work here.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know what they're going to do at Summerslam, and I never claimed I did know. So I'm not "okay" with anything of that sort. What I am okay with is them using a failed cash in as a way to add to the story between two men about to have a match at a PPV. That's a brilliant way to end a go-away show going into their match.
> 
> And news flash, in case you haven't spent any time paying attention to Corbin, he was never portrayed as being smart. Most heels actually aren't portrayed that way. Heels tend to do idiotic shit that ultimately ends up backfiring.
> 
> With that said, I don't understand how someone cashing in and getting screwed over makes them look like an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN. How about you stop pretending you will and wait and see before making this argument? No one cares about what is going to happen once the match is done. Right now, we are talking about how this affects their build up going into their match. What you're saying doesn't mean shit.
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with Cena vs Corbin? Why do you continue to bring irrelevant bullshit into this?
> 
> And every Nakamura match has been underwhelming? What kind of matches are you expecting out of him every time he competes? Five star classics? Hate to break it to you, but that's not how it works. No one comes into the main roster producing classics right out of the gate. With the way he performed in the Money in the Bank match compared to regular matches, it's pretty obvious they're limiting him right now to continue his build up. And if you're expecting him, even at his best, to get great matches out of Baron Corbin, then I have nothing more to say to you.
> 
> And FYI, I've actually heard very little complaints about Mahal vs Nakamura. In fact the main complaint I've heard is that people think Nakamura is getting this title match too soon (and yes, I agree). In regards to the potential match up itself, I've heard very little complaints. But yeah, continue to act like you speak for everyone else. I'm sure that argument will work against someone. But unfortunately, it won't work against me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong. But we're talking about hypothetical's here. And his argument was that Cena cost himself a title match storyline wise, when in reality, storyline wise he has no championship opportunity at Summerslam regardless of the circumstances. Storyline wise, unless otherwise stated, the only two people who would get a title match if Corbin were to have won it is Nakamura since he won the contendership match against Cena, and Jinder if he chooses to use his rematch clause at Summerslam to insert himself into the match. Cena has no say on the matter.



Just because they failed in the past doesn't mean they will fail on a Summerslam card. How would you know it would be disastrous? Odds may not be in favour but you can't write it off as, it's failed at other PPV's therefore it will fail at Summerslam. A Fatal 4-way would of created much more of a story than what we have between Jinder and Nakamura now.

Lesnar, Strowman, Reigns and Joe got to each other through normal storyline build. Smackdown could have had the same with Corbin, Cena, Mahal and Nakamura if the cash in happened sooner and was successful, yet they didn't bother trying.

MITB cash ins are always big pop moments regardless what happens, MITB cash ins are often random. Amount of guys who have just cashed in at random moments, capitalising on the event without any story, twist and turns behind it. 

So what if it's given the Cena vs Corbin match some fire? At the end of the day it's still a nothing match, both guys will come out of it with nothing, it does nothing for either of them. Cena wins, moves to Raw, Corbin fades into obscurity. Corbin wins, Cena still moves to Raw, Corbin has a win over Cena but is stuck in limbo because he doesn't have his briefcase no more.

I didn't say Cena could interfere if the cash in was at Summerslam. Rollins lost to Orton at Mania then cashed in, why couldn't we of had a similar scenario with Corbin at Summerslam. If he fails he fails, if they did it in a better way than we saw last night then maybe fans would come to terms with it better. MITB cash ins are a prestige moment, not a throw away waste like we saw last night.

Pot kettle black. So your allowed to say that two Fatal 4-ways would be a fail but I'm not allowed to say Cena vs Corbin is still a nothing match which does nothing for either guy, hahaha.

Are you for fucking real. Nobody comes to the main roster and puts on a five star classic right out of the gate, what did Nakamura do on his first night in WWE? Oh yeah had a MOTYC with Zayn. I don't expect Nakamura to have five star classics every time but he's by far a better performer than what we've seen from him so far, he has underwhelmed in most of his matches. Yet again there we have it, underestimating Baron Corbin who has proved in the past that he can hang with the likes of Cena, Styles and Ziggler, he had a good match against Kalisto with a bunch of chairs for Christ sake. 

Mahal shouldn't be Champ in the first place, that's why it sucks and as you said yourself Nakamura isn't ready. It's bad all round, just look at the comments about the opening segment last night, it sucked, this feud which really isn't a feud sucks and the match up sucks. You've heard little complaints because nobody wants to talk about it, nobody is bothered. Have you seen a comment saying "I can't wait for Mahal vs Nakamura" because I sure haven't.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Makes sense...

God forbit they stop pushing someone because they suck...



fpalm


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Supposed to be a heel. Gets in trouble for being a heel. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?











From the Phil Donahue show. Everyone in the wrestling business knows who Meltzer is and he is pretty important person who has done some work for the WWE. He's a far bigger name than some people will give him credit for


----------



## CaixinhaMindset

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

He looks like Sideshow Bob 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



xvampmanx said:


> I'm almost certain Vince does know since Vince runs idea's past Meltzer so Meltzer can posts them to judge the reaction to them.


I find this highly unlikely. Meltzer berates most of Vince's ideas and we still end up with a ton of them. WWE's product would look a lot different if Vince responded to negative feedback.

As for the heat, it's disappointing that it's not because he sucks, because eventually the heat is bound to dissipate. Hopefully Vince forgets about him by that time, because the last thing we need to see is a renewed push.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

The face on his torso is not longer smiling


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Eliko said:


> IMO, It has nothing to do with Twitter. The moment Cena called him "Skinny Fat" i knew it was over for Corbin in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Got Meltzed.


----------



## Supostcity

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm glad he was not successful cashing it in because I don't think he should have the title for one and secondly if they are going to continue doing the money in the bank thing there is more reason to not just assume the winner will be successful cashing it in (I realize he wasn't the first MITB winner to lose).


----------



## Supostcity

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I also think that wwe was worried that the belt might keep on getting stuck in Corbin's weird belly button


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Sol Katti said:


> Don't give this colossal waste his briefcase back. He sucks.


Give his briefcase back and make him fail another cashing-in on Nakamura only to get Kinshasa in the face.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

How come no one ever gets rubbed the right way?


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Stinger Fan said:


> From the Phil Donahue show. Everyone in the wrestling business knows who Meltzer is and he is pretty important person who has done some work for the WWE. He's a far bigger name than some people will give him credit for


That was a good show. Meltzer made Vince look like a fool.


----------



## Demolition119

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

R.I.P. Corbin's Career. Where is the poster whose gimmick is to link the Undertaker's bell sound. Corbin's ass needs one right now.:buried :lol


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean does Vince even know who Meltzer is, let alone have any reason to like a guy who spoils storylines for a living?


Vince and Dave have known each other since the 80s. Dave worked for WWF for a minute, and during the 90s Vince used to leak info to Dave for him to print in the Observer to drive up interest in WWF.

This isn't exactly secret info. Makes me laugh when people think Dave is just some loser in his basement with a radio show.


----------



## Jam

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Haven't seen a guy act this dumb since wile coyote or w.e his name is


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I'm not sure what's going on anymore, either were getting worked or he's fucked, either way he's one of the only talent that stands out and needs to be protected instead of being made to look like a goof, he's way better than guy's like reigns and cass.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

The way he lost the cash in was extremely humiliating and a burial unlike anything I'd ever seen before. Hell, Vince didn't like Sandow at all and only made him cash-in for ratings. And yet Sandow still had a great lengthy close match with Cena. So this speaks volumes. Corbin won't be winning Sunday. He's finished. And good riddance.


----------



## AmWolves10

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If Cena buries Corbin I'm buying my first ever Cena shirt.


----------



## Whatarush

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Shows how petty WWE is. Over some TWEETS? LOL.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



RetepAdam. said:


> For someone named Big Banter, he doesn't seem to be very good at it.


He's merely willing to engage in it. That's like me being nicknamed Big Online Chess.


----------



## Genking48

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

tfw no talking smack with Corbin after his failed cash-in :vince7


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



DJ Punk said:


> The way he lost the cash in was extremely humiliating and a burial unlike anything I'd ever seen before. Hell, Vince didn't like Sandow at all and only made him cash-in for ratings. And yet Sandow still had a great lengthy close match with Cena. So this speaks volumes. Corbin won't be winning Sunday. He's finished. And good riddance.


He lost off a distraction roll-up. That kind of shit happens to main eventers.

Far more reconcilable than losing to a dude clean after you beat the shit out of him for five minutes with weapons.



Stinger Fan said:


> From the Phil Donahue show. Everyone in the wrestling business knows who Meltzer is and he is pretty important person who has done some work for the WWE. He's a far bigger name than some people will give him credit for


Meltzer was on the WWE payroll for a bit in the 90s, per Bruce Prichard.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Jamaican said:


> Haven't seen a guy act this dumb since wile coyote or w.e his name is


Since Christian for me.

They should've booked Corbin to do this, if they really want to bury him.


----------



## JooJCeeC

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I don't think it's just about what he said but WHO he said it to. Politics was played. :cena5


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897917167634722818
I hope Baron beats Cena clean on Sunday.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



CesaroSwing said:


> Meltzer's goading and baiting ruined this young, naive man's career. How shameful


Don't fuck with Big Dave or you'll end up being booked to lose your MITB opportunity to Jinder Mahal in 5 seconds via a roll-up. Dave Meltzer didn't screw Baron Corbin nor did John Cena; Baron Corbin screwed Baron Corbin. :buried :cena5


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Anti-smarks wonder why does WWE keep hiring indie wrestlers, this is why. They keep wasting time and money on failed football players, bodybuilders and underwear models and what they get are failures like Corbin and Eva Marie. These people have most of the time no clue what to do and no desire to get better, because they don't give a shit about wrestling. They see WWE only as a paycheck or gateway to Hollywood.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

WWE are notorious control freaks and unless you're Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns or hell even Ambrose or Rollins, you should not be running your mouth on social media like that. fpalm


----------



## FasihFranck

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Then why the fuck not let someone else win MITB briefcase rather than having him lose this


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



RetepAdam. said:


> He lost off a distraction roll-up. That kind of shit happens to main eventers.
> 
> Far more reconcilable than losing to a dude clean after you beat the shit out of him for five minutes with weapons.


Except Jinder had a 15 minute bout with Cena taking 2 AA's including one off the top rope and STILL beat a fresh, untouched Baron Corbin in 5 seconds with a roll-up so either the AA is the worst finisher ever or Corbin is a complete fucking idiot. I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

While it is stupid to bury the guy based on him making an ass of himself on Twitter, at least it gives some kind of explanation for what they did because otherwise... the fuck WWE.


----------



## Thecreepygeek

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

"Its being reported by..." most likely Meltzer himself.

As for Corbin, he'll be champion soon enough after he beats Cena at SS and goes on to challenge Nakamura.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I don't know whos more petty, corbin for getting into arguments on twitter or wwe actually punishing him for doing so.

Is this how you get depushed in the 21st century? by blocking someone on social media?


----------



## ImSumukh

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I heard they want destructive & furious Corbin like Strowman & that's why they failed his MITB Cash-in.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Bojack said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...fcase-back-after-failed-cash-in/#7654b1967bbc
> 
> The dream might be alive. :dance2


They won't even reverse the referee's decision for Kevin Owens, who had a much better case than Corbin. That would beyond moronic and hypocritical to say that the ref's decision doesn't stand on this one.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Rainmaka! said:


> Except Jinder had a 15 minute bout with Cena taking 2 AA's including one off the top rope and STILL beat a fresh, untouched Baron Corbin in 5 seconds with a roll-up so either the AA is the worst finisher ever or Corbin is a complete fucking idiot. I'm going with the latter.


Except that losing to a roll up and by distraction especially given how he knocked out Cena by a Punch is far better than outright losing in a "fair" way to an Injured Cena

In Corbin's case it's clear he would have won had it not been for Cena, the Roll up is an act of desperation kayfabe wise which makes it clear that Jinder knew this 

In the case of Sandow it basically says "he is inferior to a beaten up injured Cena"


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

what made it worse was his looking back at Cena four or five times until the bell rang, then hitting him when the bell rang. 

Dude is a chump and needs a lot of work. Wrestling: whatever. But just his presence.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



UniversalGleam said:


> I don't know whos more petty, corbin for getting into arguments on twitter or wwe actually punishing him for doing so.
> 
> Is this how you get depushed in the 21st century? by blocking someone on social media?


when the most important thing to the company is keeping its precious little work hierarchy intact, yup


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

The right decision was made.


----------



## LucasXXII

adamclark52 said:


> what made it worse was his *looking back at Cena four or five times* until the bell rang, then hitting him when the bell rang.
> 
> Dude is a chump and needs a lot of work. Wrestling: whatever. But just his presence.


To me that was clearly planned to show that Corbin is watching his back in case Cena interferes. He wouldn't have done that as many as 4-5 times without permission, it was too obvious.


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Not sure if I believe this or not, but according to some dirt sheets he was almost fired because he disrespected a troop, if that's true then they're going to bury him even further.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

McNugget said:


> Vince and Dave have known each other since the 80s. Dave worked for WWF for a minute, and during the 90s Vince used to leak info to Dave for him to print in the Observer to drive up interest in WWF.
> 
> This isn't exactly secret info. Makes me laugh when people think Dave is just some loser in his basement with a radio show.


Glad I could make you laugh.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Corbin clearly isn't ready mentality or ring wise for the position they were pushing him for, to react the way he did and piss off a few of his fellow workers doesn't look good for him. A few years working in the mid card might be a blessing for him.

I remember watching the Breaking Ground Documentary of his years in NXT and Corbin clearly wasn't that far away from the heel character he plays, he even says he's a dick and I could see him been a JBL type character if he got any power. So maybe it's a good thing he's been moved down the card.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



SureUmm said:


> when the most important thing to the company is keeping its precious little work hierarchy intact, yup


Im just amazed at just how much importance people put in social media.

"wahhh, you blocked me? I cant believe it, my life is over, Imma tell vince" who gives a fuck man? 

I literally dont see the point in working for wwe, what a shit show. Probably best to log off twitter permanently if its going to effect your whole career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Yet if ZKI is a douche on twitter he's praised for it. Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



> Dave is just some loser in his basement with a radio show.


- Vic


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Alright_Mate said:


> Just because they failed in the past doesn't mean they will fail on a Summerslam card. How would you know it would be disastrous? Odds may not be in favour but you can't write it off as, it's failed at other PPV's therefore it will fail at Summerslam. A Fatal 4-way would of created much more of a story than what we have between Jinder and Nakamura now.


Right now there's already a significant story going on between the two. Both are rising stars on Smackdown's brand, they've been their biggest break out players of 2017 and they've portrayed that. If you're saying there's no story there, you haven't been paying much attention. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Lesnar, Strowman, Reigns and Joe got to each other through normal storyline build. Smackdown could have had the same with Corbin, Cena, Mahal and Nakamura if the cash in happened sooner and was successful, yet they didn't bother trying.


Of course they didn't bother trying. That isn't the direction they wanted to go in. 



Alright_Mate said:


> MITB cash ins are always big pop moments regardless what happens, MITB cash ins are often random. Amount of guys who have just cashed in at random moments, capitalising on the event without any story, twist and turns behind it.


And that's exactly what happened here. Corbin cashed in at a random time, capitalizing on a random event. 



Alright_Mate said:


> So what if it's given the Cena vs Corbin match some fire? At the end of the day it's still a nothing match, both guys will come out of it with nothing, it does nothing for either of them.


Again, you cannot make this claim. You constantly saying this doesn't mean shit because you don't know how it's going to end. I'm not going to continue wasting my time with this nonsense if this is the best you're gonna do. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Cena wins, moves to Raw, Corbin fades into obscurity. Corbin wins, Cena still moves to Raw, Corbin has a win over Cena but is stuck in limbo because he doesn't have his briefcase no more.


:kobe So fucking what if Corbin doesn't have his briefcase anymore. If he beats Cena, he's going places. And if he doesn't beat Cena, oh well, you can still easily build him back up. 



Alright_Mate said:


> I didn't say Cena could interfere if the cash in was at Summerslam. Rollins lost to Orton at Mania then cashed in, why couldn't we of had a similar scenario with Corbin at Summerslam. If he fails he fails, if they did it in a better way than we saw last night then maybe fans would come to terms with it better. MITB cash ins are a prestige moment, not a throw away waste like we saw last night.


So wait, you are suggesting that Cena still beat Corbin, and then have Corbin cash in later, but still have Corbin fail the cash in??

And you see NOTHING wrong with that? Nothing at all? Not even a little? 



Alright_Mate said:


> Pot kettle black. So your allowed to say that two Fatal 4-ways would be a fail but I'm not allowed to say Cena vs Corbin is still a nothing match which does nothing for either guy, hahaha.


*you're 

And yes, I am allowed to say that, because we've seen this happen before. In regards to Cena/Corbin, normally when someone is who still an up and comer is put up against someone the caliber of Cena, it's benefited the up and comer in a huge way. You can't sit there and claim it's going to be a nothing match, because you have nothing to go off of other than you simply saying it. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Are you for fucking real. Nobody comes to the main roster and puts on a five star classic right out of the gate, what did Nakamura do on his first night in WWE? Oh yeah had a MOTYC with Zayn.


I'm just gonna stop reading here. The match with Zayn was on NXT, which ISN'T THE MAIN ROSTER. It's pretty clear I'm wasting my time with you if you can't even comprehend such a simple difference. Off to the ignore list you go.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Homie is old enough that he's going through male pattern baldness, he's way too old to be getting disciplined at work for fucking Twitter. This is why you need wrestlers court to settle petty issues like that, could of made him grab Mojo and Cena dinner for a month and not had it come to this lol. If he pissed of Cena I wonder if that means he's getting the complete depush or just getting the lost MitB as a wake up call

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

He should have lost the briefcase because he fucking sucks. but I guess I'll be happy with him losing it because he's an asshole. Bury him John!!!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Anti-smarks wonder why does WWE keep hiring indie wrestlers, this is why. They keep wasting time and money on failed football players, bodybuilders and underwear models and what they get are failures like Corbin and Eva Marie. These people have most of the time no clue what to do and no desire to get better, because they don't give a shit about wrestling. They see WWE only as a paycheck or gateway to Hollywood.


Failed football players and bodybuilders have made Vince and the business waaaaay more money than mother fuckers who grew up wanting to be wrestlers.

Guys like Hogan, Flair, Sting, Warrior, Dusty, Austin, Rock, Hall, Nash, and Taker didn't start their adult life looking to become wrestlers. Terrible fans like you need to get over this elitist mindset that in 2017 people who aren't lifelong wrestling fans have nothing to offer this business. The business was in much better shape when it wasn't full of people who had dreamed of doing it their entire lives. 

Not to mention that attitude acts like it's impossible to fall in love with a new career or that passion equals quality. Who gives a fuck if somebody is wrestling because it's their lifelong dream, the money, or to break into movies are they entertaining yes or no. That's all that should matter, not whether they grew up wearing homemade belts and a PWI subscription

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I honestly think that Vince thinks highly of Meltzer. It's been heard off that he tries to put on a better show when he knows Dave is going to be in the crowd. Picking a fight with him was going to end bad for Corbin.


----------



## dashing_man

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

so people don't like him staying in character 24/7 

fuckers


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I don't believe it. I still think he's gonna wreck Cena on Sunday.


----------



## volde

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I find it funny that some people are arguing if his failed cash-in was better or worse than Sandow's. I mean, if you are put in same sentence as Sandow then you are pretty much done regardless if your fuck-up was slightly better or not.


----------



## nTkultur

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

so he's getting punished for being a heel? no wonder wwe can't create heels , only chickenshits like jinder.


----------



## squarebox

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



emerald-fire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897917167634722818
> I hope Baron beats Cena clean on Sunday.


hahaha go Corbin. He's getting buried on Sunday but props to him for that tweet.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



emerald-fire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897917167634722818
> I hope Baron beats Cena clean on Sunday.


Atta boy Corbin,talk your ish.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I still want his new theme song dammit


----------



## ImSumukh

emerald-fire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897917167634722818


Geee he's my Wolf dammit!


----------



## Piers

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I saw a guy on Twitter saying Baron violated the Wellness Policy


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Block me on Twitter and I will become more powerful than you can possible imagine


----------



## altreineirialx

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Twitter is like Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Corbin sucks, guy has never had a good match or promo.


----------



## altreineirialx

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Doesn't suprise me a "Meltzer" would do that to his career.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Not that I am complaining and am happy Corbin lost the case b/c he is an absolute Dumpster Fire. But the monkeys in charge do realize that they had another 10 months before they had to do anything with the case, right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



HBKRollins said:


> Corbin sucks, guy has never had a good match or promo.


He's had good matches with Kalisto, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Styles.


----------



## SengerCJ

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Social media has ruined more than one aspect of wrestling. I guess it's ruined a lot of things in this world. 

I'm by no means a Corbin fan but I think he has improved a lot and deserved something better than this. At least a failed attempt at summerslam. My biggest problem with him is that his gimmick relies on a hair style that seems to be rapidly deteriorating. But, man, getting buried over Twitter beef, what a world this is.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



SengerCJ said:


> *Social media has ruined more than one aspect of wrestling. I guess it's ruined a lot of things in this world.
> *


True indeed.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



AlternateDemise said:


> Off to the ignore list you go.


Can't you handle a difference of opinions?

Go down the childish route of the ignore option k

And as for that first paragraph, classing Jinder as a star :lol :lol :lol


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



A-C-P said:


> Not that I am complaining and am happy Corbin lost the case b/c he is an absolute Dumpster Fire. But the monkeys in charge do realize that they had another 10 months before they had to do anything with the case, right?


Long term planning from WWE "Creative"? Not in this reality.
Someone suggested that it was because WWE realized that the buildup and/or anticipation for the match is almost non-existent, and by having Cena cost Corbin the briefcase, announcers can now talk about the "heated rivalry"
That explanation is, unfortunately, as good as any..


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

hilarious


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



yeahright2 said:


> Long term planning from WWE "Creative"? Not in this reality.
> Someone suggested that it was because WWE realized that the buildup and/or anticipation for the match is almost non-existent, and by having Cena cost Corbin the briefcase, announcers can now talk about the "heated rivalry"
> That explanation is, unfortunately, as good as any..


You're right here, but they could've have Cena cost him the "cash-in moment" and not the actual match to add "heat" to the feud without wasting a MITB case.

And if they really didn't want Corbin to cash-in and win the title they could've had Corbin lose the case in a couple months


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

corbin got heat because he was being given the ball but hes borin


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Meanwhile Owens can be the big bad Twitter heel all he wants. Cool.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Owens >>>> Dumpster Fire :draper2


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



LucasXXII said:


> To me that was clearly planned to show that Corbin is watching his back in case Cena interferes. He wouldn't have done that as many as 4-5 times without permission, it was too obvious.


It looked to me like he was clueless, nervous and waiting for his cue to go after Cena (the bell).


----------



## American_Nightmare

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



nTkultur said:


> Not sure if I believe this or not, but according to some dirt sheets he was almost fired because he disrespected a troop, if that's true then they're going to bury him even further.


Not saying Baron's in the right, but the troop clearly started it and had to resort to the troop card to avoid any more humiliation.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Corbin insulted a guy on Twitter that took Meltzer's side, then it turned out that guy was in the military, and had a photo taken with Vince some time ago; then Corbin promptly grew the size of a matchstick and apologized. But it did him no favor obviously.

If you think Vince punishes wrestlers for arguing with Dave Meltzer, you're insane.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

He's just being a heel I don't see what the problem is. Sensitive people today, I tell ya.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



emerald-fire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897917167634722818
> I hope Baron beats Cena clean on Sunday.


He won't.


----------



## nTkultur

American_Nightmare said:


> Not saying Baron's in the right, but the troop clearly started it and had to resort to the troop card to avoid any more humiliation.


I know, he pretty much baited corbin and got him in trouble, if you're such a honorary troop then why go and shitpost on twitter in the first place? respect is a mutual thing, but some people just like to abuse their status I guess.


----------



## Adam Cool

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



American_Nightmare said:


> Not saying Baron's in the right, but the troop clearly started it and had to resort to the troop card to avoid any more humiliation.





nTkultur said:


> I know, he pretty much baited corbin and got him in trouble, if you're such a honorary troop then why go and shitpost on twitter in the first place? respect is a mutual thing, but some people just like to abuse their status I guess.


I am not American even though my Country is also kinda militaristic so this maybe just my ignorance 
I feel like The Only people who pull the "I served" card are people who aren't that acomplished outside of that , My Uncle is a vet who would never pull it in casual arguments especially not a Twitter fight like that


----------



## Chris22

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I wasn't even surprised when I read about it, I could never realistically see Corbin as WWE Champion so I did actually thought he'd lose his cash-in or even lose the case to someone else. It does make his match with Cena at SummerSlam a lot more interesting, especially with all the 'reports' that have came out about Baron Corbin. It'll be interesting to see how the match goes. I'm just glad we aren't gonna see Nakamura getting immediately cashed in on although i'm not expecting Nakamura to win anyways. I hate when that happens-i'm dreading the SmackDown Women's Championship as I think it'll happen to Natalya.


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Chris22 said:


> I wasn't even surprised when I read about it, I could never realistically see Corbin as WWE Champion so I did actually thought he'd lose his cash-in or even lose the case to someone else. It does make his match with Cena at SummerSlam a lot more interesting, especially with all the 'reports' that have came out about Baron Corbin. It'll be interesting to see how the match goes. I'm just glad we aren't gonna see Nakamura getting immediately cashed in on although i'm not expecting Nakamura to win anyways. I hate when that happens-i'm dreading the SmackDown Women's Championship as I think it'll happen to Natalya.


Imagine if john cena instantly puts him on his shoulder, gives him an AA and pin him in less than 12 seconds? that's actually a possibility right now


----------



## SengerCJ

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Sooo the only mitb match that ended in the ring and wasn't redone/rebooked/thrown away/meaningless was... breezango vs ascension?


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

That's what you get for being a moron.
I'm sure he didnt have a clue as he possibly asked who this Meltzer guy is backstage and people possibly talked shit about him.
Little does he know that the same people backstage there are Meltzer's sources and like the guy and chat shit about him publicly so they're not busted.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



RapShepard said:


> Failed football players and bodybuilders have made Vince and the business waaaaay more money than mother fuckers who grew up wanting to be wrestlers.
> 
> Guys like Hogan, Flair, Sting, Warrior, Dusty, Austin, Rock, Hall, Nash, and Taker didn't start their adult life looking to become wrestlers. Terrible fans like you need to get over this elitist mindset that in 2017 people who aren't lifelong wrestling fans have nothing to offer this business. The business was in much better shape when it wasn't full of people who had dreamed of doing it their entire lives.
> 
> Not to mention that attitude acts like it's impossible to fall in love with a new career or that passion equals quality. Who gives a fuck if somebody is wrestling because it's their lifelong dream, the money, or to break into movies are they entertaining yes or no. That's all that should matter, not whether they grew up wearing homemade belts and a PWI subscription
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Don't shoot the messenger, bro. Tell that to dozens of failed football players, bodybuilders and underwear models who never even got out of performance center.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



The Iceman said:


> How come no one ever gets rubbed the right way?


Because that goes on behind locked doors


----------



## Zapato

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I think the real issue Corbin had was he apologised. I have no issue with playing his persona out on twitter, someone mentioned Owen's, you had Lana the other week. They need to be doing this more. Social media putdowns are the modern equivalent of going up to a heel on a street and him playing his persona there. Was it not Meltzer calling out Baron for that shot of him with a kid after a show and it turned out to be Corbins family?

But then I also see a side of Vince wanting to be in control of every aspect of his superstars, and this stuff with the military guy the straw that broke the camels back and will Vince getting his cohorts to monitor his guys and girls social media fun. He already killed Talking Smack pretty much for that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Adam Cool said:


> Except that losing to a roll up and by distraction especially given how he knocked out Cena by a Punch is far better than outright losing in a "fair" way to an Injured Cena
> 
> In Corbin's case it's clear he would have won had it not been for Cena, the Roll up is an act of desperation kayfabe wise which makes it clear that Jinder knew this
> 
> In the case of Sandow it basically says "he is inferior to a beaten up injured Cena"


Far better? Wow WWE has really lowered some of your standards :lmao If this were real, a 6'7, 300+ pound Baron Corbin should've been able to kick out a weakened but desperate Jinder.

Cena looks just as dumb. Why couldn't he have just sat out and let Corbin beat Mahal, therefore his match with Corbin would've a Championship match???


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

If Corbin doesn't win Geek of the Decade, I'll be pissed.





The only way this fucking idiot can be salvaged is if he DESTROYS Cena on Sunday. I'm not talking about beating him in an evenly fought contest, I'm talking squashing him within an inch of his life. So badly that it would the Cena/Lesnar match from SummerSlam look like an even fight in comparison. Otherwise, this guy is fucked.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



RetepAdam. said:


> He lost off a distraction roll-up. That kind of shit happens to main eventers.
> 
> Far more reconcilable than losing to a dude clean after you beat the shit out of him for five minutes with weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer was on the WWE payroll for a bit in the 90s, per Bruce Prichard.


It was such a minor distraction though. Cena literally climbed on the apron for a split second. Plus this is the only time someone has lost a cash-in this quick and in such a manner.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

What if Corbin defeats Cena clean at Summerslam? That wouldn't entirely erase what happened on Smackdown, but it would help put him back on track. There's a chance this happens considering the fact that Cena is leaving for RAW.


----------



## foc

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Kayfabe speaking why did Cena screw Corbin? Corbin wins then it becomes Corbin vs Cena for the WWE Title at Summer Slam. Cena looks like a fool.


----------



## Duck_Beak

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Rainmaka! said:


> Far better? Wow WWE has really lowered some of your standards :lmao If this were real, a 6'7, 300+ pound Baron Corbin should've been able to kick out a weakened but desperate Jinder.
> 
> Cena looks just as dumb. Why couldn't he have just sat out and let Corbin beat Mahal, therefore his match with Corbin would've a Championship match???


Exactly, it's baffling.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Seems like he pissed off a few of the wrong people backstage, and unlikely that it has anything to do with a dispute with Meltzer.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



Leon Knuckles said:


> He's had good matches with Kalisto, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Styles.


So he's had 3 good matches in his career? fair enough, he still sucks.


----------



## KrispenWahIsGod

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



heel_turn said:


> Damn he's garbage inside and outside the ring. At least Roman is a nice guy outside the ring who puts Enzo Amore in his place. Corbin is a reasons why ratings are this low, - pushing stale, generic big guys. Even the Divas outperform him. There's nothing redeemable about Corbin


This.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Too bad, WrestlingJesus is on a break from wrestling reviews, or else we would have a great vid from him about Corbin.


----------



## Crapoutofmymouth

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

i watched nxt every week back when he was there and his body is shit and they had to hide his crap in-ring work with squash matches. i'd rather see drew mcintyre get another try on the main roster cuz he's probably better now than dad bod corbin ever will be.


----------



## Inside Cradle

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

I must be in the minority then, but I watch wrestling for great action and shocks thrown in. The cash-in was a shock, the awful loss was even more shocking. I loved it. Corbin can go any direction here and hasn't been buried whatsoever. He's won the Andre battle royale, been a MITB winner and is still less than 18 months into his main roster career. See how it pans out before criticising the booking (yawn), for now just enjoy the drama. Or don't.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Inside Cradle said:


> See how it pans out before criticising the booking (yawn)


Can anybody seriously name me one time that statement has been uttered and something has actually come of it? Because I can't. WWE has lost the right to have the fans "wait and see". Every time we wait, we see nothing. Corbin lost the MITB because he got heat, it has nothing to do with a master plan. They didn't give him the case planning for him to lose, so they could give him an alternate main event path. That's not Vince. By now, people should be wise to him but somehow, they never are. He's given too much credit just because his business is big.


----------



## nTkultur

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can anybody seriously name me one time that statement has been uttered and something has actually come of it? Because I can't. WWE has lost the right to have the fans "wait and see". Every time we wait, we see nothing. Corbin lost the MITB because he got heat, it has nothing to do with a master plan. They didn't give him the case planning for him to lose, so they could give him an alternate main event path. That's not Vince. By now, people should be wise to him but somehow, they never are. He's given too much credit just because his business is big.


True, the only thing that can make a difference now is if fans create a shitstorm of this situation like they did with Daniel bryan forcing Vince to change the plans, but that isn't very likely seeing how most fans hates him.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Good riddance


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I haven't watched in weeks, as overall dissatisfaction with the product burned me out. Corbin with the briefcase and getting a significant push was certainly a part of it. It's progress...not like I wasn't going to watch Takeover and Summerslam this weekend anyway...


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

People still block in 2017?


----------



## CaixinhaMindset

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



sharkboy22 said:


> People still block in 2017?


Dana blocked me last week 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Oh lookie here, another failed WWE-made guy.

Shocker.


----------



## Everton Nil Statis

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

WWE giving the briefcase in the first place made no sense

Corbin really shooting his career in the foot


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

I dont get it, why is the wwe so hung up with this twitter rubbish?

corbin is a big, physical guy who has a rough and serious style rarely seen these days. I hope its a temp set back but knowing the big e these days, it wont be.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

F*ck Twitter.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*

Him getting into twitter beefs is his own stupid fault. You are a professional, you have to keep it that way. Don't be getting into wars with other people. What an idiot.


----------



## Brie Wyatt

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



CaixinhaMindset said:


> Dana blocked me last week
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Alexa blocked on twitter after I said I wish I was the little kid who tapped her ass.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Backstage News on Corbin's Failed MITB Cash-In*



ShowStopper said:


> Oh lookie here, another failed WWE-made guy.
> 
> Shocker.


That's ok. They'll probably just sign a few guys who already made a name for themselves on the indies. Next year, we'll probably have a 64 man tournament. The year after that, 128!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can anybody seriously name me one time that statement has been uttered and something has actually come of it? Because I can't. WWE has lost the right to have the fans "wait and see". Every time we wait, we see nothing. Corbin lost the MITB because he got heat, it has nothing to do with a master plan. They didn't give him the case planning for him to lose, so they could give him an alternate main event path. That's not Vince. By now, people should be wise to him but somehow, they never are. He's given too much credit just because his business is big.


*I'm still wondering why they gave Sandow the briefcase. Vince hated him, why even pretend he might win the world title?*


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



RDEvans said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> At least Nakamura will win at summerslam and won't get cashed in on.


I keep seeing people think Nakamura will win. I'm not disagreeing, and I desperately hope you're right, but what is giving everybody this impression and how certain does it seem?

(I've been away from the product for a little while..)


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*



One Shot said:


> *I'm still wondering why they gave Sandow the briefcase. Vince hated him, why even pretend he might win the world title?*


The writer that I heard talk about this, the same one who said Vince was souring on Baron Corbin a few months ago said that originally Sandow was going to win, and then Vince thought he gave it to the wrong guy (He couldn't have been more wrong, as he always is) so he had him lose and then they buried him.

This is the type of leader the WWE can not afford, a guy who can't make decisions about people he puts in major positions. Figure your shit out. At least when Triple H takes over, no matter how bad his decisions are, he'll actually have a plan.


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

There's a good chance jinder will beat nakamura, why? Cause he just beat a money in the bank winner, how often does that happen? It's obvious they aren't done pushing him yet, he is buddies with cena while nakamura almost broke cena neck, all of this could come into play. I also think taking the briefcase away from Corbin had something to do with keeping the belt on jinder.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Briefcase*



King-of-the-World said:


> I keep seeing people think Nakamura will win. I'm not disagreeing, and I desperately hope you're right, but what is giving everybody this impression and how certain does it seem?
> 
> (I've been away from the product for a little while..)


Because judging from Nakamura's booking, WWE sees him as the next top babyface of SmackDown, so even Jinder beating him via fuckery and prolonging the feud so that Nak wins at a B-PPV seems unlikely, let alone Jinder winning the feud and coming out of it still the champion. And since the possibility of Corbin cashing in is now eliminated, the only likely result is that Nakamura beats Jinder clean, or despite the Singh Brothers' interference. Plus, Jinder's celebration on this week's SD kind of telegraphed that he's near the end of his reign. WWE tends to do this sort of things.


----------



## God Movement

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Yeah. Corbin is done. Wonder who will get pushed in his place.


----------



## nTkultur

*re: Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin Loses The MITB Cash-In & Loses To Cena in Geek Fashion*

Fuck this shit, ruined another talent.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I know buried is a term beaten to death but Baron Corbin is buried. Once you hit the Cena grinder, that's it.


----------



## AmWolves10

Well deserved loss by Baron Corbin. Cena typically puts guys over at SummerSlam, but Corbin proved the past couple of weeks that he didn't deserve that type of rub. Plus with Cena on his way to title number 17 soon and a feud with Roman Reigns, he needs some wins like this.


----------



## jupio1234

Yeah , Corbin did something real bad
Cena apparently yelling to Corbin "they arent chanting for you" during a Lets go Cena/Cena sucks chant.
Cena didn't even care about the match , he was playing with JBL's hat.


----------



## DJ Punk

nTkultur said:


> Fuck this shit, ruined another talent.


In what world is Corbin considered talented?

This is a Cena burial that is actually justified for once.


----------



## ImSumukh

The losing streak of John Cena is Ovaah :evilmatt

Lone wolf you better hide yourself in a dumpster fire


----------



## Stall_19

What did he do to get that buried? That was a waste of John Cena


----------



## Piers

Stall_19 said:


> What did he do to get that buried? That was a waste of John Cena


I heard about a wellness policy violation but they haven't announced anything yet so might be fake.

He also rubbed people the wrong way on Twitter

I have no idea what they're going to do with him now. Rarely have I seen someone fall so low after a push. I sincerely hope it's just a punishment and they will give him a second chance. He's not as bad as people say he is.


----------



## nTkultur

Stall_19 said:


> What did he do to get that buried? That was a waste of John Cena


Called some guy a loser on twitter, guy pulled the military card, then they decided to bury him, what a load of shit, a heel calls someone a loser and gets punished.


----------



## TheRealDeal69

I'm late to the party on this. What did Corbin do to deserved to be buried in this extreme fashion. Is it a backstage incident? Did he potato Cena? What gives?


----------



## AmWolves10

nTkultur said:


> Called some guy a loser on twitter, guy pulled the military card, then they decided to bury him, what a load of shit, a heel calls someone a loser and gets punished.


It's not just that he was insulting the military. Its also because of how insecure and sensitive he was acting. sorry smarks.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can anybody seriously name me one time that statement has been uttered and something has actually come of it? Because I can't.


Daniel Bryan on god knows how many occasions?



Rainmaka! said:


> Far better? Wow WWE has really lowered some of your standards :lmao If this were real, a 6'7, 300+ pound Baron Corbin should've been able to kick out a weakened but desperate Jinder.


Not trying to justify Corbin not being able to kick out, but he is a slower than your average performer and Mahal is a pretty jacked dude, so there's that. But either way, I agree that it is far better. Corbin got distracted and got caught in a roll-up pin. Sandow literally lost to a one armed John Cena. No one's standards got lowered. The latter is simply far worse and it can't be argued. 



Rainmaka! said:


> Cena looks just as dumb. Why couldn't he have just sat out and let Corbin beat Mahal, therefore his match with Corbin would've a Championship match???


Because Nakamura would have been the one getting the title opportunity, not Cena. Cena lost his chance at the title already. Nakmaura beat him. There for, the only people entitled to a title match at Summerslam would be Nakamura and Jinder if he chose to use his rematch clause for that particular night. Cena might have been added IF Shane or Bryan decided to be nice and put him in the match, but if you're Cena, do you want to take that risk?



foc said:


> Kayfabe speaking why did Cena screw Corbin? Corbin wins then it becomes Corbin vs Cena for the WWE Title at Summer Slam. Cena looks like a fool.


See above. Nakamura is the one who got the title shot, so it would be Nakamura vs Corbin, not Cena vs Corbin.


----------



## Jam

TheRealDeal69 said:


> I'm late to the party on this. What did Corbin do to deserved to be buried in this extreme fashion. Is it a backstage incident? Did he potato Cena? What gives?





nTkultur said:


> Called some guy a loser on twitter, guy pulled the military card, then they decided to bury him, what a load of shit, a heel calls someone a loser and gets punished.


^

Didn't help that he was about to face the "Marine" too, that screamed the end

Very pathetic case of company justice, really petty, they had the dude take his top off so people could laugh at his stomach then get stomped


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I feel sorry for Corbin, could of been a good upper midcard Heel, now the only people I see him going over are people like Zack Ryder ( who himself should be in a better position than he is)


----------



## AmWolves10

Rated Phenomenal said:


> I feel sorry for Corbin, could of been a good upper midcard Heel, now the only people I see him going over are people like Zack Ryder ( who himself should be in a better position than he is)


He wouldn't have been a good heel. He doesn't have any skills on the mic. Compare Cena's segments with Punk, Ambrose, Styles, Miz, etc with his segment with Corbin. Corbin did not deliver and that's why Cena went in on him and exposed him.


----------



## Piers

Jamaican said:


> ^
> 
> Didn't help that he was about to face the "Marine" too, that screamed the end
> 
> Very pathetic case of company justice, really petty, they had the dude take his top off so people could laugh at his stomach then get stomped


I don't think Corbin feels insecure about it, IMO officials just don't like his physique and have him wear the shirt. Just like Kassius.

It's kind of stupid, especially when you see Nakamura's, Bo Dallas', Aleister's or Itami's bodies.


----------



## Lariatoh!

If WWE want to push a big dude on Smackdown, why can't they choose a talented one, say Luke frigging Harper.


----------



## jky2k15

I'm not sure what says more.

Cena beats Corbin--could have used Cena's momentum and the fact that he asked for a title match to put him into the ring with Jinder. That's the logical progression for Cena. Use this to build something for him. But, no. Corbin gets buried and Cena goes to Raw.

The fact that they weren't even worried about what to build for Cena.


----------

